# Covid-19 affecting women from Southern Tibet- PLA must liberate these genetic cousins



## eldamar

*COVID-19: How Lohit DC helped 22 Arunachal students in Coimbatore*






Tinsukia: The timely intervention of deputy commissioner of Lohit in Arunachal Pradesh helped 22 female students, studying in Coimbatore, Tamil Nadu, put up at the hostel of the college.

Avinashilingam Home Science College for Women had earlier asked the students to vacate the hostel following government orders to shut down schools, colleges and universities as a precautionary measure to contain the spreading of COVID-19.

Talking to _EastMojo_, Lohit deputy commissioner Prince Dhawan said that a guardian of one of the students hailing from Wakhro in Lohit district contacted him and conveyed their saga. "I communicated it to my counterpart in Coimbatore asking him to interfere and they didn't have any accommodation there and couldn't get tickets and hotels were refusing to provide them accommodation,” he said.

"I got a confirmation next day that the commissioner spoke to college authorities and ensured they are allowed to stay in the hostel and proper food is provided to them," added Dhawan.

Talking to _EastMojo_, Anjangmai Mam, a BSc third-year student, said that on March 16 a notice was put out informing that all classes have been suspended from March 16 till 31 according to the order of state government. "Hostel inmates were asked to speak to their parents and vacate the hostel and go home. Several of our hostel mates started leaving the hostel by late evening," she said.

We spoke to our parents back in Arunachal Pradesh and informed them about the development, Mam said. "We got worried and rushed to our warden to ask what will happen to us. The warden permitted us to stay overnight in the hostel as we did not had any alternate arrangements and told us that she will speak to the higher authorities next day to decide our fate," she added.

On March 17, a meeting was held in the college auditorium where the vice-chancellor, registrar and principal were present along with some other officials. "In the meeting, the authorities allowed us to put ourselves in the hostel and conveyed us that food arrangements will be in place and we need not worry for anything," Mam said, adding, "They advised us not to move out and maintain social distancing and follow all preventive measures."

"Few moments later, I received a call, the caller introduced himself as collector of Coimbatore. The call was to confirm that our problem is resolved and we are not facing any problem," Mam added.

Talking to _EastMojo_, hostel deputy warden K Devi said that once the government direction came, they informed the students about suspension of classes, co-curricular and extra curricular activities and suggested nearby students to go to their homes. "We did not force any student to vacate the hostel and insisted that those staying far away may stay back," she said.




Also Read
COVID-19: 4-year-old Assam girl retested, now declared negative
"However, few students came to me with a doubt whether mess will be open or not as normally in long holidays mess gets closed," said the warden, adding, "We assured them that food and other necessary items will be made available to them."

On March 17, we got an email requesting us to take care of students from Arunachal Pradesh. "In the mail, it was mentioned that the flights tickets at every costly and train journey can be dangerous. Hence, no students should be forced to vacate hostel and all arrangements should be made for them to ensure that they do not suffer," Devi said.

Devi said that based on the mail, the students were asked to assemble at the auditorium and a meeting was convened between the senior officials of the college and university and the students. "In the meeting, it was reiterated that those who wish to stay back may do so without any worries. The college will make all necessary arrangements for their accommodations and fooding," said Devi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## eldamar

eldarlmari said:


> *COVID-19: How Lohit DC helped 22 Arunachal students in Coimbatore*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinsukia: The timely intervention of deputy commissioner of Lohit in Arunachal Pradesh helped 22 female students, studying in Coimbatore, Tamil Nadu, put up at the hostel of the college.
> 
> Avinashilingam Home Science College for Women had earlier asked the students to vacate the hostel following government orders to shut down schools, colleges and universities as a precautionary measure to contain the spreading of COVID-19.
> 
> Talking to _EastMojo_, Lohit deputy commissioner Prince Dhawan said that a guardian of one of the students hailing from Wakhro in Lohit district contacted him and conveyed their saga. "I communicated it to my counterpart in Coimbatore asking him to interfere and they didn't have any accommodation there and couldn't get tickets and hotels were refusing to provide them accommodation,” he said.
> 
> "I got a confirmation next day that the commissioner spoke to college authorities and ensured they are allowed to stay in the hostel and proper food is provided to them," added Dhawan.
> 
> Talking to _EastMojo_, Anjangmai Mam, a BSc third-year student, said that on March 16 a notice was put out informing that all classes have been suspended from March 16 till 31 according to the order of state government. "Hostel inmates were asked to speak to their parents and vacate the hostel and go home. Several of our hostel mates started leaving the hostel by late evening," she said.
> 
> We spoke to our parents back in Arunachal Pradesh and informed them about the development, Mam said. "We got worried and rushed to our warden to ask what will happen to us. The warden permitted us to stay overnight in the hostel as we did not had any alternate arrangements and told us that she will speak to the higher authorities next day to decide our fate," she added.
> 
> On March 17, a meeting was held in the college auditorium where the vice-chancellor, registrar and principal were present along with some other officials. "In the meeting, the authorities allowed us to put ourselves in the hostel and conveyed us that food arrangements will be in place and we need not worry for anything," Mam said, adding, "They advised us not to move out and maintain social distancing and follow all preventive measures."
> 
> "Few moments later, I received a call, the caller introduced himself as collector of Coimbatore. The call was to confirm that our problem is resolved and we are not facing any problem," Mam added.
> 
> Talking to _EastMojo_, hostel deputy warden K Devi said that once the government direction came, they informed the students about suspension of classes, co-curricular and extra curricular activities and suggested nearby students to go to their homes. "We did not force any student to vacate the hostel and insisted that those staying far away may stay back," she said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Read
> COVID-19: 4-year-old Assam girl retested, now declared negative
> "However, few students came to me with a doubt whether mess will be open or not as normally in long holidays mess gets closed," said the warden, adding, "We assured them that food and other necessary items will be made available to them."
> 
> On March 17, we got an email requesting us to take care of students from Arunachal Pradesh. "In the mail, it was mentioned that the flights tickets at every costly and train journey can be dangerous. Hence, no students should be forced to vacate hostel and all arrangements should be made for them to ensure that they do not suffer," Devi said.
> 
> Devi said that based on the mail, the students were asked to assemble at the auditorium and a meeting was convened between the senior officials of the college and university and the students. "In the meeting, it was reiterated that those who wish to stay back may do so without any worries. The college will make all necessary arrangements for their accommodations and fooding," said Devi.



the 2nd girl from the left looks just like 1 of my old class-mate. They look practically indishtinguishable from Southern Chinese


----------



## namefield_empty

eldarlmari said:


> the 2nd girl from the left looks just like 1 of my old class-mate. They look practically indishtinguishable from Southern Chinese


You said the same about the Apatanis some years back, and were made to eat a humble pie shortly afterwards when you were schooled by them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eldamar

Axomiya_lora said:


> You said the same about the Apatanis some years back, and were made to eat a humble pie shortly afterwards when you were schooled by them.


u got the wrong person buddy.


even then and if anything, those people u've mentioned resemble more like Adivasis.

No wonder your noses r so big.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## namefield_empty

eldarlmari said:


> u got the wrong person buddy.
> 
> 
> even then and if anything, those people u've mentioned resemble more like Adivasis.
> 
> No wonder your noses r so big.


That didn't stop your CCP from carrying out its false propaganda and claim them as your own!! Only to get rebuked..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Song Hong

Unfortunately, pretty girls ends up at the other side of the Himalaya.

Mcmahon line was the furthest projection of China then in 1962. Even though China captured Bomdila, China retreated.

Today, PLA can hold on to Bomdila.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eldamar

Axomiya_lora said:


> That didn't stop your CCP from carrying out its false propaganda and claim them as your own!! Only to get rebuked..


they r indeed the cousins of the Chinese.

Genetic and cultural cousins.

the *Dragon* is a common symbol across multiple Sino-Tibetan cultures.

Chinese Dragon:





Tibetan Dragon:





Manipuri Dragon:





Nagaland Dragon:





Assamese Dragon:





Vietnamese Dragon:






Bhutanese dragon:





Burmese Dragon:






Sikkimese Dragon:










This is why the Chinese call themselves *'Descendants of the Dragon'*, for the Dragon is a unifying symbol for Sino-Tibetan peoples

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## KhanBaba2

eldarlmari said:


> the 2nd girl from the left looks just like 1 of my old class-mate. They look practically indishtinguishable from Southern Chinese



Let us liberate your old classmate first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

Today PLA can hold on to ZILCH, forget about Bomdila, you guys can't even dream about Tawang anymore.



KhanBaba2 said:


> Let us liberate your old classmate first.


Little does he know that his so-called classmate is either an Mishmi or Adi and they have nothing to do with the Chinese. CCP and colonial minded Hans are despised by them. Moreover, they are mostly animists and Hindus with no Chinese cultural influence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Song Hong

Not too long ago, when India stir trouble in Doklam. PLA planed to attack Pangong. India got scare and stop their trouble.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## namefield_empty

eldarlmari said:


> Assamese Dragon:


Cr@p, this is our royal emblem and the identity of us Tai-Ahoms- Ngi Ngao Kham(winged lion-dragon), nothing to do with the colonial Han Chinese who were intolerant of all other ethnicities of then-China.





This is the reason why all ethnic Tribes of Arunachal Pradesh hate the imperial Hans and their Unitarian Autocratic CCP government..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Song Hong

India has too many races for her own good. Time to shed some.

Jinnah did India a favor by taking out the Muslims. Else India will be a Muslim country.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## itsanufy

eldarlmari said:


> they r indeed the cousins of the Chinese.
> 
> Genetic and cultural cousins.
> 
> the *Dragon* is a common symbol across multiple Sino-Tibetan cultures.
> 
> Chinese Dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tibetan Dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manipuri Dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nagaland Dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assamese Dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vietnamese Dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bhutanese dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burmese Dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why the Chinese call themselves 'Descendants of the Dragon', for the Dragon is a unifying symbol for Sino-Tibetan peoples


Kolkata we have a big China town, where people can from China to settle down. Now you will claim Kolkata as well...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

itsanufy said:


> Kolkata we have a big China town, where people can from China to settle down. Now you will claim Kolkata as well...


i could care less about that colonial relic s****hole.




im refering only to Sino-tibetan people



Axomiya_lora said:


> Cr@p, this is our royal emblem and the identity of us Tai-Ahoms- Ngi Ngao Kham(winged lion-dragon), nothing to do with the colonial Han Chinese who were intolerant of all other ethnicities of then-China.
> View attachment 620987
> 
> 
> This is the reason why all ethnic Tribes of Arunachal Pradesh hate the imperial Hans and their Unitarian Autocratic CCP government..


all of them r variations of the Dragon, as can be seen in the slight differences amongst the Dragons of the Various Sino-tibetan cultures.

The Dragon is a primodial and neolithic symbol of the Trans-himalayan peoples.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## namefield_empty

The Hans are single-handedly responsible for the obliteration of all the ethnic tribes in their land who were first decimated and then assimilated into their identity. They are now trying to do the same with the Tibetans who are protected by the Indian Government.Hate for the CCP and Han imperialists,hence, comes naturally those persecuted people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eldamar

I f*****g told u, the 2nd girl look jsut like my old classmate(she's a butch tho, sad)


















*The PLA must liberate these Southern Tibetan kinwomen*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## swnjo

Axomiya dragon he he

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## namefield_empty

eldarlmari said:


> all of them r variations of the Dragon


Not necessarily, the flying lion shaped animal has the claws of a lion, wings of an eagle, body of a horse with its hoof in the rear legs and the tongue of a snake. It is a mythical creature deeply linked to our ancestral religion.


----------



## eldamar

Axomiya_lora said:


> Not necessarily, the flying lion shaped animal has the claws of a lion, wings of an eagle, body of a horse with its hoof in the rear legs and the tongue of a snake. It is a mythical creature deeply linked to our ancestral religion.


= https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_true_Scotsman#Examples

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## swnjo

eldarlmari said:


> u got the wrong person buddy.
> 
> 
> even then and if anything, those people u've mentioned resemble more like Adivasis.
> 
> *No wonder your noses r so big*.


hey this is not true , not everyone noses r big okay!


----------



## namefield_empty

eldarlmari said:


> = https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_true_Scotsman#Examples


Whom are you trying to fool, mate? There are two Assamese guys here on this thread itself laughing at your posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

eldarlmari said:


> I f*****g told u, the 2nd girl look jsut like my old classmate(she's a butch tho, sad)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The PLA must liberate these Southern Tibetan kinwomen*


Plz do it. Beat the shit out of these Sanghis


----------



## swnjo

eldarlmari said:


> they r indeed the cousins of the Chinese.
> 
> Genetic and cultural cousins.
> 
> the *Dragon* is a common symbol across multiple Sino-Tibetan cultures.
> 
> Chinese Dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tibetan Dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manipuri Dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nagaland Dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assamese Dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vietnamese Dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bhutanese dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burmese Dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sikkimese Dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why the Chinese call themselves *'Descendants of the Dragon'*, for the Dragon is a unifying symbol for Sino-Tibetan peoples



Its only the meitei (manipuris) and the arunachali tribes who have dragon symbols, other than people with direct connection to tibet like bhutanese and sikkimese. Rest of us don't have them. Nagas and assamese(non-tai-ahms) certainty not.


----------



## eldamar

swnjo said:


> Its only the meitei (manipuris) and the arunachali tribes who have dragon symbols, other than people with direct connection to tibet like bhutanese and sikkimese. Rest of us don't have them. Nagas and assamese certainty not



yawnnn. Come on?????????


tell us pls: whats the meaning of '*NAGA' *in english


g
o
o
g
l
e

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Balbir

First assimilate Hongkongers and then dream up capturing other's land.


----------



## swnjo

eldarlmari said:


> yawnnn. Come on?????????
> 
> 
> tell us pls: whats the meaning of '*NAGA' *in english
> 
> 
> g
> o
> o
> g
> l
> e


there you go . Naga


----------



## eldamar

swnjo said:


> there you go . Naga




there u go.


nice self-pawn there


#Helplessness

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## swnjo

eldarlmari said:


> there u go.
> 
> 
> nice self-pawn there
> 
> 
> #Helplessness


reading disorder ?? tsst-tsst

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

swnjo said:


> reading disorder ?? tsst-tsst


u know what the answer is- so do i.


i repeat:


Helplessness

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## swnjo

eldarlmari said:


> u know what the answer is- so do i.
> 
> 
> i repeat:
> 
> 
> Helplessness


yup totally read the dragon reference there .. *NOT*!


----------



## namefield_empty

eldarlmari said:


> Helplessness


This is the coat of arms of our sister tribe in Assam, the Koch Rajbongshis, which is also the motto of the Supreme Court of India. Notice the recurring themes, and now give this farce a rest.


----------



## eldamar

Axomiya_lora said:


> This is the coat of arms of our sister tribe in Assam, the Koch Rajbongshis, which is also the insignia of the Supreme Court of India. Notice the recurring themes, and now give this farce a rest.
> View attachment 620994


ur irrlevant boosheet has got nth to do with the topic here- n that is the dragon(variations of it) is a common cultural symbol across multiple Sino-Tibetan peoples

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## namefield_empty

eldarlmari said:


> ur irrlevant boosheet has got nth to do with the topic here- n that is the dragon(variations of it) is a common cultural symbol across multiple Sino-Tibetan peoples


The Koch Rajbongshis are of Tibeto-Burman origin, you dolt, as well as the Kacharis of Assam(one of them being @swnjo , the member you are ridiculing). Being of Tibeto-Burman stock(or Tai in my case) doesn't mean that we share the culture and heritage of the Hans or the present day Tibetans. Your assumptions are cringeworthy to say the least.


----------



## eldamar

Axomiya_lora said:


> The Koch Rajbongshis are of Tibeto-Burman origin, you dolt, as well as the Kacharis of Assam(one of them being @swnjo , the member you are ridiculing). Being of Tibeto-Burman stock(or Tai in my case) doesn't mean that we share the culture and heritage of the Hans or the present day Tibetans. Your assumptions are cringeworthy to say the least.


u're d**b beyond d**b.


the Chinese branch of the larger Sino-tibtean family constitutes only a single half- the other half makes up of these Tibeto-burman people.


genetics is the proof. language is the proof. culture is the proof

u can live in denial


The PLA will liberate these oppressed cousins festering in *that* hellhole

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

My girlfriend is from Arunachal Pradesh ,she is from galo tribe eastern Siang, nothing related to Tibetan but you Chinese can claim whatever you like, most tribes speak Hindi & there own language ,these Chinese live in their own world.don't bother them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

HariSinghNalwa said:


> My girlfriend is from Arunachal Pradesh ,she is from galo tribe eastern Siang, nothing related to Tibetan but you Chinese can claim whatever you like, most tribes speak Hindi & there own language ,these Chinese live in their own world.don't bother them


ya keep lying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## namefield_empty

eldarlmari said:


> u're dumb beyond dumb.


I can't understand that why are you Hans begging us to be considered as your people. There is ZERO resemblance of NE culture, identity and religion, be it the Meiteis, Nagas, Assamese or Arunachalees, to yours in China. 

Tibetans in India have may certain similarities, but you don't get to appropriate their identity. Remember that China is a colonizer and occupier of the sovereign territory of Tibet, the Tibetans in exile are a testimony to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

Axomiya_lora said:


> I can't understand that why are you Hans begging us to be considered as your people. There is ZERO resemblance of NE culture, identity and religion, be it the Meiteis, Nagas, Assamese or Arunachalees, to yours in China.
> 
> Tibetans in India have may certain similarities, but you don't get to appropriate their identity. Remember that China is a colonizer and occupier of the sovereign territory of Tibet, the Tibetans in exile are a testimony to that.


sino-tibetan genetics, language, culture refute your boosheet.


keep lying

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## namefield_empty

HariSinghNalwa said:


> My girlfriend is from Arunachal Pradesh ,she is from galo tribe eastern Siang, nothing related to Tibetan but you Chinese can claim whatever you like, most tribes speak Hindi & there own language ,these Chinese live in their own world.don't bother them


Only 2 per cent of Arunachal Pradesh can be called Tibetan land that includes the Tawang Tract. Rest of Arunachal had nothing to do with China historically or culturally. Yet, we see these CCP bots pleading and begging before us every single time.


----------



## eldamar

Axomiya_lora said:


> Only 2 per cent of Arunachal Pradesh can be called Tibetan land that includes the Tawang Tract. Rest of Arunachal had nothing to do with China historically or culturally. Yet, we see these CCP bots pleading and begging before us every single time.


ya i can sense your insecruity.

The PLA will be at the ready to liberate these kinsmen festering in _*that *_hellhole

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## namefield_empty

eldarlmari said:


> genetics is the proof. language is the proof. culture is the proof


Nonsense, Tibeto-Burman tribes came to NE India about 4000 years ago, on what basis are you asking them to be Chinese. And i have already refuted you earlier on language, culture and religion. There is a limit to one's idiocy.



eldarlmari said:


> The PLA will be at the ready to liberate these kinsmen festering in _*that *_hellhole


Ahi gol kla nijor aukat'ot. No wonder that most of us and the rest of the world dislike you people.


----------



## eldamar

Axomiya_lora said:


> Nonsense, Tibeto-Burman tribes came to NE India about 4000 years ago, on what basis are you asking them to be Chinese. And i have already refuted you earlier on language, culture and religion. There is a limit to one's idiocy.


= Strawman.

They r sinotibetan cousins of the chinese, not Chinese themselves- though most of them do resemble chinese people physically, as I have demonstrated using my old classmate's photos










Like come on dude? This is the age of the Internet dude? How do u expect to lie your way through?

R u gonna tell me tibetoburmaNs are Aryans? They r Indo-Aryans?


Yo? Y so defiant lying n being caught with your pants down?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Please don't bother him,him quoting a northeastern Indian publication tells you about his obsession with NE India and pent up frustration too ,just let it go


----------



## eldamar

HariSinghNalwa said:


> Please don't bother him,him quoting a northeastern Indian publication tells you about his obsession with NE India and pent up frustration too ,just let it go


Yes I am. I yearn for the freedom of the Chinese' genetic kinsmen. I yearn for the day where they will be freed n live a life full of opportunities, meritocracy n modernity instead of being kept in an eternal pithole of filth n suffering.


They will prosper in in a land where they r similar like their 1.2 billion-strong powerful cousins, genetically, culturally and lingusitically.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

eldarlmari said:


> Yes I am. I yearn for the freedom of the Chinese' genetic kinsmen. I yearn for the day where they will be freed n live in a life full of opportunities, meritocracy n modernity instead of being kept in an eternal pithole of filth n suffering.
> 
> 
> They will prosper in in a land where they r similar like their 1.2 billion-strong powerful cousins, genetically, culturally and lingusitically.


Sure until then they will be proud Indian and part of mainstream society and that until will be until next yuga maybe until then seethe


----------



## Daniel808

eldarlmari said:


> *COVID-19: How Lohit DC helped 22 Arunachal students in Coimbatore*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinsukia: The timely intervention of deputy commissioner of Lohit in Arunachal Pradesh helped 22 female students, studying in Coimbatore, Tamil Nadu, put up at the hostel of the college.
> 
> Avinashilingam Home Science College for Women had earlier asked the students to vacate the hostel following government orders to shut down schools, colleges and universities as a precautionary measure to contain the spreading of COVID-19.
> 
> Talking to _EastMojo_, Lohit deputy commissioner Prince Dhawan said that a guardian of one of the students hailing from Wakhro in Lohit district contacted him and conveyed their saga. "I communicated it to my counterpart in Coimbatore asking him to interfere and they didn't have any accommodation there and couldn't get tickets and hotels were refusing to provide them accommodation,” he said.
> 
> "I got a confirmation next day that the commissioner spoke to college authorities and ensured they are allowed to stay in the hostel and proper food is provided to them," added Dhawan.
> 
> Talking to _EastMojo_, Anjangmai Mam, a BSc third-year student, said that on March 16 a notice was put out informing that all classes have been suspended from March 16 till 31 according to the order of state government. "Hostel inmates were asked to speak to their parents and vacate the hostel and go home. Several of our hostel mates started leaving the hostel by late evening," she said.
> 
> We spoke to our parents back in Arunachal Pradesh and informed them about the development, Mam said. "We got worried and rushed to our warden to ask what will happen to us. The warden permitted us to stay overnight in the hostel as we did not had any alternate arrangements and told us that she will speak to the higher authorities next day to decide our fate," she added.
> 
> On March 17, a meeting was held in the college auditorium where the vice-chancellor, registrar and principal were present along with some other officials. "In the meeting, the authorities allowed us to put ourselves in the hostel and conveyed us that food arrangements will be in place and we need not worry for anything," Mam said, adding, "They advised us not to move out and maintain social distancing and follow all preventive measures."
> 
> "Few moments later, I received a call, the caller introduced himself as collector of Coimbatore. The call was to confirm that our problem is resolved and we are not facing any problem," Mam added.
> 
> Talking to _EastMojo_, hostel deputy warden K Devi said that once the government direction came, they informed the students about suspension of classes, co-curricular and extra curricular activities and suggested nearby students to go to their homes. "We did not force any student to vacate the hostel and insisted that those staying far away may stay back," she said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Read
> COVID-19: 4-year-old Assam girl retested, now declared negative
> "However, few students came to me with a doubt whether mess will be open or not as normally in long holidays mess gets closed," said the warden, adding, "We assured them that food and other necessary items will be made available to them."
> 
> On March 17, we got an email requesting us to take care of students from Arunachal Pradesh. "In the mail, it was mentioned that the flights tickets at every costly and train journey can be dangerous. Hence, no students should be forced to vacate hostel and all arrangements should be made for them to ensure that they do not suffer," Devi said.
> 
> Devi said that based on the mail, the students were asked to assemble at the auditorium and a meeting was convened between the senior officials of the college and university and the students. "In the meeting, it was reiterated that those who wish to stay back may do so without any worries. The college will make all necessary arrangements for their accommodations and fooding," said Devi.



Just give the command !
We are Ready to Protect and Liberate our family in Southern Tibet 


















































































@striver44

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## eldamar

HariSinghNalwa said:


> Sure until then they will be proud Indian and part of mainstream society and that until will be until next yuga maybe until then seethe
> View attachment 621002


Hahaha 'Northeasterners part of mainstream society'- in India.


Hahahahahahaha.

I'm dying. Help please

Hahahahahahaha.



I repeat:

This is the Age of the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## namefield_empty

eldarlmari said:


> R u gonna tell me tibetoburmaNs are Aryans?


Racial features or ethnicity has nothing to do with one's national identity. Intelligence must be the first faculty to go down the drain after having suffered years of humiliation and subjugation of communism infested brain fade. Don't cast an evil eye on our land and people, or else you will end up with a lead between your eyes this time.


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

eldarlmari said:


> Hahaha 'Northeasterners part of mainstream society'- in India.
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahaha.
> 
> I'm dying. Help please
> 
> Hahahahahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat:
> 
> This is the Age of the Internet.


Sure I will let you seethe




After all hot girls are in this side as your comrade said

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

Axomiya_lora said:


> Racial features or ethnicity has nothing to do with one's national identity. Intelligence must be the first faculty to go down the drain after having suffered years of humiliation and subjugation of communism infested brain fade. Don't cast an evil eye on our land and people, or else you will end up with a lead between your eyes this time.


There u go.

When u simply have nothing to refute with.

Told u, this is the Age of the Internet

I'm satisfied

Thx.

Thus, the PLA would be at the ready to liberate their Sino-Tibetan cousins

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

Daniel808 said:


> Just give the command !
> We are Ready to Protect and Liberate our family in Southern Tibet
> 
> View attachment 621001
> 
> View attachment 621003
> 
> View attachment 621004
> 
> View attachment 621005
> 
> View attachment 621006
> 
> View attachment 621007
> 
> View attachment 621008
> 
> View attachment 621009
> 
> View attachment 621010
> 
> View attachment 621011
> 
> View attachment 621012
> 
> View attachment 621013
> 
> View attachment 621014
> 
> View attachment 621015
> 
> View attachment 621016
> 
> View attachment 621017
> 
> View attachment 621018
> 
> View attachment 621019
> 
> View attachment 621020
> 
> View attachment 621021



We will protect them





















from this oppression

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## eldamar

HariSinghNalwa said:


> Sure I will let you seethe
> View attachment 621022
> 
> After all hot girls are in this side as your comrade said


She doesn't look hot to me tho. My ex-classmates n those Southern Tibet girls look wayyyyyyyyy better to me



Daniel808 said:


> We will protect them
> View attachment 621024
> 
> View attachment 621025
> 
> View attachment 621026
> 
> View attachment 621027
> 
> View attachment 621028
> 
> 
> from this oppression
> 
> View attachment 621029


Yup, this is the Age of the Internet.

Hilarious cultural liars

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## namefield_empty

eldarlmari said:


> There u go.


Wait, just before you go, suck on this..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

Axomiya_lora said:


> Wait, just before you go, suck on this..
> View attachment 621031


I could care less about these people rotting in the slumholes of _*that*_ place.

Their relatives back in Tibet r prospering, while these people in your photos r begging to be taken back lol.

Thx.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## namefield_empty

eldarlmari said:


> I could care less about these people rotting in the slumholes of _*that*_ place.


That place is the Indian State of Arunachal Pradesh, you stupid troll. Duh!! So much _love _for the Arunachalees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

Axomiya_lora said:


> That place is the Indian State of Arunachal Pradesh, you stupid troll. Duh!! So much _love _for the Arunachalees.


Can u show us where that Rolex-donning fake monk is staying now?





I repeat: This is the Age of the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

*Drag China to ICJ for waging bio-war, Arunachal MLA urges Centre*

NEW DELHI: A senior politician from Arunachal Pradesh has asked the Centre to file a case of Biological Warfare against China and ask for compensation.

In his letter addressed to the External Affairs Minister S. Jaishankar, Ninong Ering has written, “The Government of India must file a case in the International forums such as ICJ against China for waging bio war and ask for compensation to the tune of 22 Billion USD.”

Ninong Ering, MLA from Pasighat West was the Union Minister of Minority Affairs during the Congress government.

Ninong Ering in his letter has asked to make an united effort with support of other countries. India must unite with other nations on this and also demand an international investigation on *Wuhan *coronavirus  in China to ensure safety of the posterity from any such incidents, wrote Mr Ering.

Reliable media reports suggested that China has unleashed a bio-warfare program of *Wuhan Coronavirus* and *put world peace and security at the greatest threat.* The whole of the world is under lockdown now and it has crumbled the global economies including our country, he further wrote.

In his two page letter, the politican enumerated various concerns of the people of his state related to China. “*As a representative of Arunachal Pradesh and North Eastern region of India, I would like to share some of the concerns of people related to China. Our state forms an international boundary with China and is under constant threat and fear of Chinese evil deeds.*”


https://www.newindianexpress.com/na...o-war-arunachal-mla-urges-centre-2123909.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

These chinese are very naive we are not Philippines that you can claim something & we will relent ,you can test our resolve if you have any respect left


----------



## opruh

Filthy indians should be kicked out of this planet, they should be exiled to pluto.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eldamar

HariSinghNalwa said:


> These chinese are very naive we are not Philippines that you can claim something & we will relent ,you can test our resolve if you have any respect left



U bet.

If im a citizen of the PRC, the first thing i would do is to sign up in the PLA n request to be posted to the Nyingchi border.

*I will liberate these kindswomen myself lol. they will probably place flower glands on my neck and gimme kisses lol. im probably gonna need to replenish my kidneys with tonic in the first few nights in southern tibet lol.







they have no place being in THAT sheethole, living under system discrimnation enforced by foreign, ugly oppressors*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sehnsucht

eldarlmari said:


> *I will liberate these kindswomen myself lol. they will probably place flower glands on my neck and gimme kisses lol. im probably gonna need to replenish my kidneys with tonic in the first few nights in southern tibet lol.*


This post makes you look like a sexual predator.
So you're just an incel virgin craving women's touch & hoping for that by liberating them.
So much for the Sino-Tibetic brotherhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

Reyne said:


> This post makes you look like a sexual predator.
> So you're just an incel virgin craving women's touch & hoping for that by liberating them.
> So much for the Sino-Tibetic brotherhood.


your comprehension is pathetic.


im only using that has a livid metaphor to illustrate the people in Southern Tibet would welcome the PLA's effort to liebrate them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sehnsucht

eldarlmari said:


> im only using that has a livid metaphor to illustrate the people in Southern Tibet would welcome the PLA's effort to liebrate them


They would welcome you lot by kissing & sleeping with a rough, tough, manly man like you right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

Reyne said:


> They would welcome you lot by kissing & sleeping with a rough, tough, manly man like you right?


maybe.

Better than getting raped by hairy, foul-smelling, dark skinned apes with big noses.

I am certain they would offer themselves to someone that look just like themselves

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sehnsucht

eldarlmari said:


> maybe.
> 
> Better than getting raped by hairy, dark skinned apes with big noses.
> 
> I am certain they would offer themselves to someone that look just like themselves


Delusional dreams of an incel desperate to get laid.

You sound like those white guys who can't get get a girl in his country & so comes to South East Asia to get laid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

Reyne said:


> Delusional dreams of an incel desperate to get laid.
> 
> You sound like those white guys who can't get get a girl in his country & so comes to South East Asia to get laid.


Funny how u u keep focusing on this ' attractiveness' part when the topic was about the liberation of southern Tibetan people as a whole, that would happen to include these women.

R u not getting laid in real life? Going insane being an incel?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

*China’s COVID-19 cure recipe threatens Northeast’s bears, rhinos*

GUWAHATI: As world economies crash due to coronavirus, China’s cure recipe threatens another kind of “bear” market, particularly in Northeast India.

According to a report published in the National Geographic, China has recommended using “Tan Re Qing” to treat critical COVID-19 cases. Tan Re Qing is an injection that contains bear bile.

Wildlife in the Northeast has often fallen victim to Chinese ideas of aphrodisiac qualities of rhino horn. There could be a fresh demand of bear bile in China to cook up a new recipe to deal with coronavirus.

On March 4, a set of treatments, both traditional and Western, was prescribed by China’s highest health body National Health Commission. In traditional Chinese medicines, the bile of Asiatic black bears and brown bears has been in use for centuries.

The bear bile contains a high level of ursodeoxycholic acid or ursodiol that helps dissolve gallstones and treat liver diseases. Ursodeoxycholic acid is an epimer of chenodeoxycholic acid. It is a mammalian bile acid found first in the bear.

According to the National Geographic report, another traditional medicine prescribed is a pill “Angong Niuhuang Wan”. It contains rhino horn and is usually used to treat fever.

The Chinese decision has set the alarm bell ringing in Northeast, particularly rhino-famed Assam and Arunachal Pradesh, which is home to Asiatic black bears. There has never been a census of the black bears in Arunachal but their population is surmised to be above 10,000.

The state’s forest department felt the Chinese decision would encourage poachers.

“It will definitely encourage the poachers. We have alerted our Field Directors and Divisional Forest Officers (Wildlife). They have been asked to take all necessary measures to thwart poaching,” Arunachal’s Principal Chief Conservator of Forest (Wildlife), G Kumar, told this newspaper.

Wildlife veterinarian Dr. Jahan Ahmed too felt the Chinese decision would have an impact in Arunachal. He was, however, not sure of its possible level.

“There are a lot of protected areas of the Asian black bears in Arunachal but they are also found in the rest of the state,” Dr Jahan, who worked with Wildlife Trust of India in Arunachal, said.

He said hunting of the animal has gone down rapidly since 2010 although it has not stopped. He said the number of bear cubs they rescued has gone down in recent years.

In Assam, the worries are over the rhinos in the national parks. Kaziranga National Park Director P Sivakumar said there had always been a threat on the rhinos of the park, which is a UNESCO World Heritage Site....

https://www.newindianexpress.com/na...hreatens-northeasts-bears-rhinos-2125746.html

The insatiable appetite of these Chinese sexual deviants have taken an alarming proportion and the world must unite to rein in the rabid dragon.


----------



## Mace

eldarlmari said:


> your comprehension is pathetic.
> 
> 
> im only using that has a livid metaphor to illustrate the people in Southern Tibet would welcome the PLA's effort to liebrate them



You Chinese first spread the virus through out the world leading to numerous deaths and loss of livelihood.

And now instead of humble retrospection and making efforts to get the destroyed communities across the world to get back on their feet you are mindlessly appropriating cultures just because they have slight resemblance to the sick Chinese people like you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

Mace said:


> You Chinese first spread the virus through out the world leading to numerous deaths and loss of livelihood.
> 
> And now instead of humble retrospection and making efforts to get the destroyed communities across the world to get back on their feet you are mindlessly appropriating cultures just because they have slight resemblance to the sick Chinese people like you?


Lazy to reply this toilet paper fodder beyond this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

Mace said:


> you are mindlessly appropriating cultures just because they have slight resemblance to the sick Chinese people like you?


He's probably a lowly janitor or a bonded labourer working for his 2 cents from a shady cubicle in Pindi. These trolls are hilarious..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mace

eldarlmari said:


> Lazy to reply this toilet paper fodder beyond this.


 
Don’t expect much from s**t brained sicko.

Too bad covid19 spared garbage masquerading as people.



Axomiya_lora said:


> He's probably a lowly janitor or a bonded labourer working for his 2 cents from a shady cubicle in Pindi. These trolls are hilarious..



Shows in his posts. Sick guy this one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

China is the *rectum *of the planet, and no one in NE India wants to be mentioned in the same breath as those depraved animals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pepsi Cola

Where all my Kashmiri brothers at


----------



## Chhatrapati

Han heads will be a nice addition to the collection of headhunters. Nagas don't get along with tribes in their own states let alone a bunch of Chinese claiming "hey you're our people". Good luck trying.


----------



## eldamar

Chhatrapati said:


> Han heads will be a nice addition to the collection of headhunters. Nagas don't get along with tribes in their own states let alone a bunch of Chinese claiming "hey you're our people". Good luck trying.


lol@ the insecurity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mazeto

@ eldarlmari:
Going by the mentioned district and their looks, most of them must be from the Taruwa and Miju tribes, also called Deng/Dengba in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Axomiya_lora said:


> and their Unitarian Autocratic CCP government..



Hah hah. You will of course speak nothing of the current theocratic Indian government.


----------



## Chhatrapati

eldarlmari said:


> lol@ the insecurity


Quite the opposite. I don't think PLA has it in them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

it does feel a bit weird to call these people "indians"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## namefield_empty

jamahir said:


> Hah hah. You will of course speak nothing of the current theocratic Indian government.


You are out of your mind!! Do you even have an iota of inkling of how the colonial Hans have persecuted other Sino-Tibetan tribes over the ages. Their current CCP government is just the continuation of that expansionism under the garb of state imposed communism. Beautiful and vibrant tribal cultures have been destroyed by the murderous Hans to establish their monolithic country.

Don't poke your nose into things you have little idea about. Stick to your Jamahiriya fantasy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mazeto

​


大汉奸柳传志 said:


> it does feel a bit weird to call these people "indians"


Even the average Indian feels "weird" calling " them" Infians.
The coronavirus epidemic has made life hell for northeast people as they are harassed as carriers of the virus. Some spat on or removed from rent ,not allow entry to shop hotel etc


----------



## namefield_empty

mazeto said:


> Deng/Dengba in China.


Learn to call them by their Indian name--MISHMI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mazeto

You don't have to teach an Arunachal fellow to quote an artificial Assamese name.
I am calling them by what they identify themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

mazeto said:


> ​
> Even the average Indian feels "weird" calling " them" Infians.
> The coronavirus epidemic has made life hell for northeast people as they are harassed as carriers of the virus. Some spat on or removed from rent ,not allow entry to shop hotel etc


wow a long time forumer.. never saw you before

well, if the NE people start demanding independence, it is only sensible that India pass on the courtesy they got from the British!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## namefield_empty

mazeto said:


> You don't have to teach an Arunachal fellow to quote an artificial Assamese name.
> I am calling them by what they identify themselves.


Dear CCP hack, it is the name they like to identify with. Oh btw, didn't Google tell you already that they are Hindus and proud Indians, apart from the fact that they despise your abomination of a country. Everyone here realise that China is the epitome of filth.


----------



## mazeto

Axomiya_lora said:


> Dear CCP hack, it is the name they like to identify with. Oh btw, didn't Google tell you already that they are Hindus and proud Indians, apart from the fact that they despise your abomination of a country. Everyone here realise that China is the epitome of filth.


 Chudmaroni fake axomiya, anyone ecposiex Ur fake info become a CCP hack?
Kukur kela they are not Hindus by any stretch of imagination. There are no infigenous Hindus in the entire state. Period.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## namefield_empty

mazeto said:


> Chudmaroni fake axomiya, anyone ecposiex Ur fake info become a CCP hack?
> Kukur kela they are not Hindus by any stretch of imagination. There are no infigenous Hindus in the entire state. Period.


Ki koi aso be kela eku buji pua nai, axomiya kobole pahorili neki tohotor deuta/koka hot dekhun axomiya t e kotha patisile. Eyat linglang kori nethakibi kela, CCP r bari dal jodi iman ke supibo mon goise tente bharot'or pra ulai ja, esari re kubai pithi bohol kori dim tur set korbar..

Hindus are still the largest religious group in Arunachal, even their ancestral religion Donyi-Polo is deeply intertwined with other Indic faiths. The Buddhists in Eastern Arunachal (Lohit, source of this article) is different from the Tibetan Buddhism. Long story short, this fake Arunachalee that was in hibernation for a decade suddenly turns up to cheer his CCP/Pindi masters. PDF sure works in mysterious ways.


----------



## jamahir

Axomiya_lora said:


> Beautiful and vibrant tribal cultures have been destroyed by the murderous Hans to establish their monolithic country.



If not for the Han factor, would you have objection if they become part of a worldly, common internalized culture ??



Axomiya_lora said:


> Don't poke your nose into things you have little idea about. Stick to your Jamahiriya fantasy..



What is your objection to Jamahiriya theory ??

Direct Democracy, which Jamahiriya is partly, minus Socialism, is also propagated by the AAP and Swaraj Abhiyan movements in India under the name Swaraj.


----------



## mazeto

Axomiya_lora said:


> Ki koi aso be kela eku buji pua nai, axomiya kobole pahorili neki tohotor deuta/koka hot dekhun axomiya t e kotha patisile. Eyat linglang kori nethakibi kela, CCP r bari dal jodi iman ke supibo mon goise tente bharot'or pra ulai ja, esari re kubai pithi bohol kori dim tur set korbar..
> 
> Hindus are still the largest religious group in Arunachal, even their ancestral religion Donyi-Polo is deeply intertwined with other Indic faiths. The Buddhists in Eastern Arunachal (Lohit, source of this article) is different from the Tibetan Buddhism. Long story short, this fake Arunachalee that was in hibernation for a decade suddenly turns up to cheer his CCP/Pindi masters. PDF sure works in mysterious ways.


 This fake axomiya who has repeatedly faked information about the entire northeast is getting his panties twisted on being unmasked. Hindus in Arunachal are 100% migrants, 0% indigenous. Donyi-Polo interwoven with Indic faiths my ***
It has 0% affinity with Indic faiths. Even your (fake) Tai ahom faith has 0% affinity with Indic faiths . Who is discussing Buddhism here moron? Btw the photo shows non-buddist tribe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## namefield_empty

mazeto said:


> This fake axomiya who has repeatedly faked information about the entire northeast is getting his panties twisted on being unmasked. Hindus in Arunachal are 100% migrants, 0% indigenous.


Lo and behold the circus clown out of his sewer abode to entertain the forum folks. The dolt will scurry back to his sewer pit as fast as he came out.

Firstly, Arunachal has ILP which means that there are no migrants from other states of India barring the miniscule numbers of Chakma who are anyway Buddhists. Inspite of this, the State has about 30 pc Hindus comprising of the native tribes.

Lohit/Tezu, the very place of the OP article concerned, has the Hindu holy pilgrimage spot of Parashuram Kunda, and if we were to go back in history- it was under the Sutiya Kingdom of Assam. After our Ahom ancestors came here, the tribes of Arunachal were under our suzerainty.



mazeto said:


> Even your (fake) Tai ahom faith has 0% affinity with Indic faiths


Did i ever say that it was a part of Indic faiths, it was brought by our ancestors as they came to inhabit Assam. Perhaps you need to understand the difference between ancestral worship and animism. There are irrefutable evidences that Donyi-Polo has derived influences from Hinduism and Buddhism. Their places of worship bear testimony to that.


mazeto said:


> Donyi-Polo interwoven with Indic





mazeto said:


> Who is discussing Buddhism here moron?


False flagging idiot, Buddhism is widespread in Lohit amongst the Tai-Khamptis and the Singphos.



jamahir said:


> If not for the Han factor, would you have objection if they become part of a worldly, common internalized culture ??


Except that there is nothing common between Han-infested China and Arunachal Pradesh. The tribes of Arunachal except a couple of pastoral ones never had any connection with Tibet and even China.

It is just like asking the Bodo-kocharis or the Garos or Nagas if they have anything common with the Chinese. People will laugh at you (or be truly mad if they sense that you're fooling around).


jamahir said:


> What is your objection to Jamahiriya theory ??


I don't give a hoot about it, sorry.


----------



## mazeto

Axomiya_lora said:


> Lo and behold the circus clown out of his sewer abode to entertain the forum folks. The dolt will scurry back to his sewer pit as fast as he came out.
> 
> Firstly, Arunachal has ILP which means that there are no migrants from other states of India barring the miniscule numbers of Chakma who are anyway Buddhists. Inspite of this, the State has about 30 pc Hindus comprising of the native tribes.
> 
> Lohit/Tezu, the very place of the OP article concerned, has the Hindu holy pilgrimage spot of Parashuram Kunda, and if we were to go back in history- it was under the Sutiya Kingdom of Assam. After our Ahom ancestors came here, the tribes of Arunachal were under our suzerainty.
> 
> 
> Did i ever say that it was a part of Indic faiths, it was brought by our ancestors as they came to inhabit Assam. Perhaps you need to understand the difference between ancestral worship and animism. There are irrefutable evidences that Donyi-Polo has derived influences from Hinduism and Buddhism. Their places of worship bear testimony to that.
> 
> 
> False flagging idiot, Buddhism is widespread in Lohit amongst the Tai-Khamptis and the Singphos.
> 
> 
> Except that there is nothing common between Han-infested China and Arunachal Pradesh. The tribes of Arunachal except a couple of pastoral ones never had any connection with Tibet and even China.
> 
> It is just like asking the Bodo-kocharis or the Garos or Nagas if they have anything common with the Chinese. People will laugh at you (or be truly mad if they sense that you're fooling around).
> 
> I don't give a hoot about it, sorry.


 Fake Assamese fellow thinks foul language and verbal diarrhea equal to fact.
You are nithnot but a RSS pracharak masquerade as Assamese because only rss put any tribal as Hindu. Go tell that to the Lohit tribes and u will get a resounding slap.
Name your Hindu tribes please? All of them happily eat your gods viz Cow, elephant, rat, peacock, monkey so unless you have problems with comprehension lol.
There is no local name by parasuram kunda ..it's a name invented by RSS.
The Tai Ahom ( real one, not your fake rss)also came from MungriMungram in Yunnan, so their ancestors were Chinese. Sutiya kingdom ruling us LOL. we used to collect tax from Ahom at leisure.
You are repeatedly saying we have nothing similar with Chinese and Tibetan. Fine..but then why in India they keep on calling us Chinky if there is nothing similar? No using your bhakt logic what do we have in similar with the nation? Even lesser than china

So, this fake poster Axomiya lora claims he is descended from Tai Ahom.
Tai= Thai as in Thailand. Their ancestors migrated from their kingdom in Southern Yunnan, China. Ie he is Chinese descendent .And he is repeatedly misrepresenting the Northeast. Many Tai Ahom guerillas went to Yunnan for Chinese support against India, playing on this ancestral link.
Putting 1+1 together I feel he is a CHINESE SHILL double agent, making it easier to dismantle the Indian position in PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## namefield_empty

mazeto said:


> we used to collect tax from Ahom at leisure.


Nope, fool! We used to employ you as our foot soldiers in our expeditions against the Muslim invaders and paid you in return. You depended on the Ahoms for your food and clothing.

You must be an Abor, right, a fake one at that.. Still salty,?


mazeto said:


> so their ancestors were Chinese.


Not Chinese, idiot. From the geographical region of present day Han infested China. Learn to appreciate the difference.


mazeto said:


> parasuram kunda


Parshuram kund is a *Hindu pilgrimage* centre situated at Telu Shati/Tailung area of Mishmi plateau in the lower reaches of the Lohit River, approximately 48 kms via Tohangam from Tezu, the Headquarters of *Lohit District in Arunachal* Pradesh. hills district *comprising Mishmi inhabited areas.*

It is a famous holy place of worship which is steeped in Hinduism and is much venerated by them. 
https://lohit.nic.in/tourist-place/parshuram-kund/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mazeto

Small minded fellow always trying for cheap one-upmanship . 
CHINESE descended shill. Exposed.
So you should put up the Chinese government link for Tibet's history.
@all : the ancestors of the CHINESE DESCENDED Tai Ahom whom this guy claim to be descended hadtheir own unique religion. TbeiT religion was slowly and inexorably destroyed by Hinduism to extinction. Their historical record is full of the rivalry between Tai( Thai) deodhai( priest class) and Hindu Brahmin ( priest caste). You are celebrating your destructive? No, you are a Chinese shill

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## namefield_empty

mazeto said:


> The coronavirus epidemic has made life hell for northeast people as *they* are harassed as carriers of the virus.


This, dear Indian forum users, is where the false flagger(probably a Pakistani, even the Chinese aren't this dumb) is caught. Anyone genuinely from NE India would have used the word '*we*' instead of 'they'. Sigh!



mazeto said:


> TbeiT religion was slowly and inexorably destroyed by Hinduism to extinction.


Lmao idiot, who told you that!! Being an Arunachalee, it astonishes me that you have never heard of Me-Dam-Me-Phi. Animism, ancestral worship in NE is only present amongst the tribes yet to get converted by the Christians. Ok, enough fun for today, now crawl back to whatever hole you came out of, false flagger.


----------



## eldamar

Chhatrapati said:


> Quite the opposite. I don't think PLA has it in them.


indians r the world's most insecure and inferiority-complex-laden people.

You worship the whites, u're envious of the chinese.

what an insecure people



大汉奸柳传志 said:


> it does feel a bit weird to call these people "indians"


they r not-, because they r of almost of the same stock as the chinese- Sino-tibetans.



Axomiya_lora said:


> Dear CCP hack, it is the name they like to identify with. Oh btw, didn't Google tell you already that they are Hindus and proud Indians, apart from the fact that they despise your abomination of a country. Everyone here realise that China is the epitome of filth.


ya. u guys r very clean- the chinese r envious of your uber cleaniness. The fIlthy CHinese should learn from Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mazeto

Now trying to be a grammar Nazi when all else fails. CHINESE DESCENDED axomiya lora , medammephi is one of those resurrected festivals like the Druid and American native festivals. It's the very proof it's extinct religion.
Now go report to Paresh Barua da..your CPC pay will be probably demoted for being caught as CHINESE shill.


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

Quite funny to see racists Hans claiming and begging everything to be included as Chinese when some people look East Asians.  I guess they are not content with destroying Tibetian Culture they want to do the same all tribes with unique culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eldamar

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Quite funny to see racists Hans claiming and begging everything to be included as Chinese when some people look East Asians.  I guess they are not content with destroying Tibetian Culture they want to do the same all tribes with unique culture.


u're ridiculous- they r genetic cousins of the chinese- why would the latter wanna destroy them?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## namefield_empty

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Quite funny to see racists Hans claiming and begging everything to be included as Chinese when some people look East Asians.  I guess they are not content with destroying Tibetian Culture they want to do the same all tribes with unique culture.


And their Pakistani cheerleading false flaggers accusing us of being fake oxomiya, RSS Pracharaks, Chinese shills and what not.. This fickle minded troll is yet to make up his mind, lol. Kind of goes to show how low has the narrative stooped down to, for the 2 cent brigade..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

eldarlmari said:


> u're ridiculous- they r genetic cousins of the chinese- why would the latter wanna destroy them?



You are generic cousins of Mongolians too seeing how they conquered and ruled u guys. Mangolia should claim China. 

Well all have generic relations to Africans. When are you merging China with Africa racists?


----------



## eldamar

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> You are generic cousins of Mongolians too seeing how they conquered and ruled u guys. Mangolia should claim China.
> 
> Well all have generic relations to Africans. When are you merging China with Africa racists?


yes of cos, mongols r related to the chinese too- consider the wife of the first Tang emperor was Mongol herself. i consider them to be part of the greater East asian mongoloid race and relatives of the Han chinese. In fact, i probably have some degree of mongol blood in myself, considering i share the same surname as the Tang emperors. Im 1.80cm tall- an unusual height for the Southern Chinese. My entire clansmen(brother, father, uncles and cousins) are all very tall- in fact, im 1 of the shortest of the tallest in our clan. as a futher suggestive hint,






*who is 1.80cm tall, jsut like me:*


Lee Kuan Yew/Height

*1.8 m*




People also search for



Lee Hsien Loong
1.83 m


*and *






*Lee Teng-hui/Height

1.8 m*





trace both their ancestry(via genealogical records) to this single person https://baike.baidu.com/item/李火德/4129748?fr=aladdin in Southern CHina, just like I do.

And this single person traces his ancestry back to the father of the 1st tang emepror, and the wife of this man, is none other than a MONGOL herself. This has huge implications, because that would mean hundreds of millions of Han Chinese today, would have drops of mongol blood in them. Some might even have buckets of it in them.











this could be proof of my mongol heritage via the widespread intermarraige between Mongolics and Northern Han Chinese.



It's funny how u used 'conquer', in a futile attempt to demean the Chinese, especially consdiering that u've abandoned *that* shithole n ran over to your former master's land. Do u speak hindi in canada too? or have u assimiliated to your master's language?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mazeto

Axomiya_lora said:


> Nope, fool! We used to employ you as our foot soldiers in our expeditions against the Muslim invaders and paid you in return. You depended on the Ahoms for your food and clothing.
> 
> You must be an Abor, right, a fake one at that.. Still salty,?
> 
> Not Chinese, idiot. From the geographical region of present day Han infested China. Learn to appreciate the difference.
> 
> Parshuram kund is a *Hindu pilgrimage* centre situated at Telu Shati/Tailung area of Mishmi plateau in the lower reaches of the Lohit River, approximately 48 kms via Tohangam from Tezu, the Headquarters of *Lohit District in Arunachal* Pradesh. hills district *comprising Mishmi inhabited areas.*
> 
> It is a famous holy place of worship which is steeped in Hinduism and is much venerated by them.
> https://lohit.nic.in/tourist-place/parshuram-kund/





Axomiya_lora said:


> This, dear Indian forum users, is where the false flagger(probably a Pakistani, even the Chinese aren't this dumb) is caught. Anyone genuinely from NE India would have used the word '*we*' instead of 'they'. Sigh!
> 
> 
> Lmao idiot, who told you that!! Being an Arunachalee, it astonishes me that you have never heard of Me-Dam-Me-Phi. Animism, ancestral worship in NE is only present amongst the tribes yet to get converted by the Christians. Ok, enough fun for today, now crawl back to whatever hole you came out of, false flagger.





Axomiya_lora said:


> And their Pakistani cheerleading false flaggers accusing us of being fake oxomiya, RSS Pracharaks, Chinese shills and what not.. This fickle minded troll is yet to make up his mind, lol. Kind of goes to show how low has the narrative stooped down to, for the 2 cent brigade..





Axomiya_lora said:


> And their Pakistani cheerleading false flaggers accusing us of being fake oxomiya, RSS Pracharaks, Chinese shills and what not.. This fickle minded troll is yet to make up his mind, lol. Kind of goes to show how low has the narrative stooped down to, for the 2 cent brigade..


 So every time I deconstruct your facade with facts you will flail about asking for help, attack personally, abuse while hoping nobody notice your lack of data.
* Mukoli bonote thake baag. So much for your condescending tone which was your undoing.
So once and for all, this Axomiya lora is descended from a Chinese ruling dynasty based in Yunnan province ( his claim, not mine)


----------



## Chhatrapati

eldarlmari said:


> indians r the world's most insecure and inferiority-complex-laden people.
> 
> You worship the whites, u're envious of the chinese.
> 
> what an insecure people


Says the stronk Chinese who brags about fighting a mythical battle with dragon. 

The racism NE people experience is not because they are envious of Chinese. But let's not go down that path.


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

eldarlmari said:


> yes of cos, mongols r related to the chinese too- consider the wife of the first Tang emperor was Mongol herself. i consider them to be part of the greater East asian mongoloid race and relatives of the Han chinese. In fact, i probably have some degree of mongol blood in myself, considering i share the same surname as the Tang emperors. Im 1.80cm tall- an unusual height for Southern Chinese; this could be proof of my mongol heritage via the widespread intermarraige between Mongolics and Northern Han Chinese.
> 
> It's funny how u used 'conquer' reason why u've abandoned *that* shithole n ran over to your former master's land. Do u speak hindi in canada too? or have u assimiliated to your master's language?



I don't speak Hindi. It's India you moron. We don't need to be forced to learn a language or be forced to assimilate. Unlike the southern Chinese of today who have lost their dialect of Cantonese, with Northern Chinese Mandarin forced on them, it can never happen in India. Now go destroy culture of Xinjiang too after desteyingt Tibet. 
Some of my best friends in Canada are from Southern China who migrated a gen ago and they don't seem to understand a word when modern "Chinese" from the south comes to Canada. Thanks to destroying their culture and language.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

mazeto said:


> Mukoli bonote thake baag.


Lolwut!!
Maksai kela tuk enekua eta kaan-toliya sor dim no toi kla bapekor naam pahori jabi. Johora korbar..



Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Now go destroy culture of Xinjiang too after desteyingt Tibet.


That was accomplished a long time back, when the Hans obliterated the Buddhists living in Xinjiang.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

Chhatrapati said:


> Says the stronk Chinese who brags about fighting a mythical battle with dragon.
> 
> The racism NE people experience is not because they are envious of Chinese. But let's not go down that path.


im refering to indians. THEY r not indians



Arulmozhi Varman said:


> I don't speak Hindi. It's India you moron. We don't need to be forced to learn a language or be forced to assimilate. Unlike the southern Chinese of today who have lost their dialect of Cantonese, with Northern Chinese Mandarin forced on them, it can never happen in India. Now go destroy culture of Xinjiang too after desteyingt Tibet.
> Some of my best friends in Canada are from Southern China who migrated a gen ago and they don't seem to understand a word when modern "Chinese" from the south comes to Canada. Thanks to destroying their culture and language.


Cantonese is a dialect. R u telling the CHinese what 1 of its own dialect is? try harder projecting your own divisiveness on to the Chinese.



*That* shithole if yours is 1 of the most fragmented nation in the world lol. this is why it fragmented into 3 different countries, *with more to come in the future.*

n no, it doesnt matter what your mother tongue is. U dont speak it publicly with strangers in canada, do u? That's right, u abandoned *THAT* shithole in ran over to your master's country for a better life n ditched ur own mother tongue for your master's language.



lol.


thx.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chhatrapati

eldarlmari said:


> im refering to indians. THEY r not indians


You don't decide what they are tho. I'm yet to see a NE person identifies themselves as Chinese, they detest your ilk and have nothing in common, culturally. Don't make yourselves look like a joke.


----------



## eldamar

Chhatrapati said:


> You don't decide what they are tho. I'm yet to see a NE person identifies themselves as Chinese, they detest your ilk and have nothing in common, culturally. Don't make yourselves look like a joke.


= strawman


why do u indians like to use so much strawmans?? traits of being habitual and cultural liars?


i repeatedly said they r related to the chinese in being part of the Sino-tibetan peoples and they DO resemble the Chinese physically, but i have never claimed they r chinese. show me where in this thread?


go eat your chapati instead of mumbling angry nonsense lol.

and ya more like they detest YOU instead lol:

















*Thats right, PLA tanks will be ready to roll in anytime.



stay insecure.


lol thanks.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chhatrapati

eldarlmari said:


> i repeatedly said they r related to the chinese in being part of the Sino-tibetan peoples and they DO resemble the Chinese physically, but i have never claimed they r chinese. show me where in this thread?


People in North East don't introspect their "Sino-Tibetan'ness". Despite the rebuttal you get from the NE people in PDF, you keep clutching at straws and deflecting. A lot of people around the world resemble Chinese physically, from Native Americans to some Central Asians and Mongols don't make them your people or give any credence for claiming land or people. You sound more like the Chinese version of Nazis who claim racial identity and hence land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

Chhatrapati said:


> People in North East don't introspect their "Sino-Tibetan'ness". Despite the rebuttal you get from the NE people in PDF, you keep clutching at straws and deflecting. A lot of people around the world resemble Chinese physically, from Native Americans to some Central Asians and Mongols don't make them your people or give any credence for claiming land or people. You sound more like the Chinese version of Nazis who claim racial identity and hence land.


yayayayayayaya keep lying- stay insecure.

oh n no, the CHinese claims the entire South Tibet as their land. they thinks that peice of land is theirs, jsut as much u think it's yours. They've even came up with Chinese names for places there lol.

maybe they would wanna push the claim further downhill to the north bank of the Braphmaputra tho lol. Make the Brahmuptra the border lol.


thx.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chhatrapati

eldarlmari said:


> yayayayayayaya keep lying- stay insecure.
> 
> 
> thx.


Given that's all you can come up with  yay indeed.


----------



## eldamar

Chhatrapati said:


> Given that's all you can come up with  yay indeed.


that's what i can come up with against cultural liars.

This is the Age of the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## namefield_empty

eldarlmari said:


> maybe they would wanna push the claim further downhill to the north bank of the Braphmaputra tho lol. Make the Brahmuptra the border lol


You should worry more about your P_o_K which we are gonna take over anytime soon.


----------



## eldamar

Axomiya_lora said:


> You should worry more about your P_o_K which we are gonna take over anytime soon.


im not worried about an impotent nation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## namefield_empty

eldarlmari said:


> im not worried about an impotent nation


You are right, your sweeter than honey friend is impotent indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Hilarious thread. India has given refugee status to about 100,000 Chinese citizens who begged their way here. And they talk about Arunachal Pradesh. Lol, let's see PLA try.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

here, push the border further south to the banks of the brahmaputra. that would make the river the perfect natural border.


Am sure the chinese side would be developed and mordernised within a decade. Those girls in the photo wouldnt have to travel to other parts of *THAT* shithole for their studies lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## namefield_empty

eldarlmari said:


> Am sure the chinese side would be developed and mordernised within a decade.


Ok, brave descendants of Hans.. Do visit my hometown for sumptuous pork recipes. Extra servings for the Pindi hacks..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

Axomiya_lora said:


> Ok, brave descendants of Hans.. Do visit my hometown for sumptuous pork recipes. Extra servings for the Pindi hacks..



no idea what u're babbling about


----------



## jamahir

Axomiya_lora said:


> The tribes of Arunachal except a couple of pastoral ones never had any connection with Tibet and even China.



Why are you insisting on the existence of tribal culture ?? In 2020 we should be speaking of a common humanity. Yes, elements like musical traditions from various cultures should exist but dividing humanity along tribal lines seems like 4000 BC.



Axomiya_lora said:


> That was accomplished a long time back, when the Hans obliterated the Buddhists living in Xinjiang.



You seem to have empathy only for "Dharmic" peoples.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

jamahir said:


> Why are you insisting on the existence of tribal culture ?? *In 2020 we should be speaking of a common humanity. *Yes, elements like musical traditions from various cultures should exist but dividing humanity along tribal lines seems like 4000 BC.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have empathy only for "Dharmic" peoples.


For us the concept of Indian nationhood is more important than your ummah-type global delusions.



jamahir said:


> You seem to have empathy only for "Dharmic" peoples.


You didn't know about it? Search up *Dzungaria genocide *of the original natives of Xinjiang by the ethnofascist Hans. It was the prelude to the Tibetan genocide, and tbh would put even that to shame. You muslims are very much welcome to join your Han brothers..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Axomiya_lora said:


> For us the concept of Indian nationhood is more important than your ummah-type global delusions.



Then you must hate that 70-year "global delusion" called USSR.


----------



## namefield_empty

jamahir said:


> Then you must hate that 70-year "global delusion" called USSR.


It was a loose confederation based on a false premise.


----------



## jamahir

Axomiya_lora said:


> It was a loose confederation based on a false premise.



NATO thought more practically than you. They saw the USSR as a superpower and a threat to their way of politicking.

And yes, my being from a Muslim background gives me a headstart in thinking of a common Progressive political system that can be applied to all of humanity. I think you partly realize this.


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

Axomiya_lora said:


> You should worry more about your P_o_K which we are gonna take over anytime soon.


I think we should stop interacting with racist bigots like them. CCP propaganda is at its best. 

Only Nazis think like that. It's not a surprise you find a modern Nazi in the CCP. It's propaganda wing is strikingly similar to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pepsi Cola

Axomiya_lora said:


> It was a loose confederation based on a false premise.



With people like you, I fully support India for maintaining its caste system.


----------



## namefield_empty

jamahir said:


> NATO thought more practically than you. They saw the USSR as a superpower and a threat to their way of politicking.


USSR being a superpower is irrelevant here, nations are built up on civilizational ties and shared heritage. Anything else, and the idea is destined to be doomed one day. But i must add that i admire the way Russia *integrated *the muslims of USSR into its fold. Same like that of the Chinese- two of your favourite countries in the world.

You would have loved to be a citizen of either of these two countries, right?



Arulmozhi Varman said:


> I think we should stop interacting with racist bigots like them. CCP propaganda is at its best.
> 
> Only Nazis think like that. It's not a surprise you find a modern Nazi in the CCP. It's propaganda wing is strikingly similar to them.


These CCP bots leave a trail of obnoxious stench which makes it easy to identify them from miles away. However, you are right in saying that these trolls are not worth engaging. What a murky cesspool of filth has China turned out to be..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pepsi Cola

Axomiya_lora said:


> USSR being a superpower is irrelevant here, nations are built up on civilizational ties and shared heritage. Anything else, and the idea is destined to be doomed one day. But i must add that i admire the way Russia *integrated *the muslims of USSR into its fold. Same like that of the Chinese- two of your favourite countries in the world.
> 
> You would have loved to be a citizen of either of these two countries, right?
> 
> 
> These CCP bots leave a trail of obnoxious stench which makes it easy to identify them from miles away. However, you are right in saying that these trolls are not worth engaging. What a murky cesspool of filth has China turned out to be..



Can you really tell? It could just be curry.


----------



## jamahir

Axomiya_lora said:


> But i must add that i admire the way Russia *integrated *the muslims of USSR into its fold.



The Muslims *collaborated* with the Russian revolutionaries because their base thinking was the same. I think you have not read this thread of mine from 2016 which is an article by Nadeem Paracha about Socialist activism among Muslims in previous decades.


----------



## mazeto

I see a lot of repetitive accusations of " Han ethnofascist " and " Han ethnic cleansing" in this thread.
I have no comments on what happens in another country because I don't know the veracity of those claims. I am not aware of any Indians being ethnic cleanesd in China.
But we cannot act holy when we are not
There are plenty of documented cases of chinese being ethnic cleanesd in India and I will start with the northeast:
1.Assam had a thriving population of Chinese serving sectors like grocery shops, restaurants, tea plantation etc . Their properties were summarily confiscated, uprooted from their homes & relationship and bundled off to concentration camps in the mainland and deported. 
2.In Margherita there are still ruins of a typical Chinese village, the ruins look like what you see in old kungfu movies, including graves. All moved to concentration camp after 62 war n deported.
3.There are hundreds of graves of chinese soldiers fighting to stem the Japanese invadioi of India through Burma in Arunachal. Are they not our martyrs fighting for our country? 
4. Meghalaya had a thriving Chinese population, there was even a China Hotel in Shillong. All properties confiscate and chinese uprooted and deported.
5. It may surprise both indian and Chinese to know, inspite of this ethnic cleansing many Chinese descendent are still in Northeast ..they escaped by marrying locals. It's said descendent of chinese n khasi marriages are the heavyweight in Meghalaya. Since locals are Mongolian so cocktails look like local.
One doesn't achieve greatness by being mean. India and China has everything to be good friends and northeast will be beneficiary of that friendship as trade routes will pass through us to ASEAN and china. If Indian government wants to break ice they can start by apolosising to the Chinese who were uprooted by injustice. Mind you these many Chinese were in India for 100 years or more already..whereas millions Indians themselves came from Pakistan in 1947.
( These information are open source, nothing secret). And telling truth is being patriotic


----------



## namefield_empty

mazeto said:


> Assam had a thriving population of Chinese serving sectors like grocery shops, restaurants, tea plantation etc . Their properties were summarily confiscated, uprooted from their homes & relationship and bundled off to concentration camps in the mainland and deported.
> 2.In Margherita there are still ruins of a typical Chinese village, the ruins look like what you see in old kungfu movies, including graves. All moved to concentration camp after 62 war n deported.


This information may sound news to you being a false flagger, but the Chinese settlements are still there as are a few of their descendants. They are integrated with the Assamese way of life, and some of those who left India still yearn to come back.

That was the natural consequence of the Chinese invading your country and your state, anti-Chinese sentiments back then were at a all time high.

Btw, why are you afraid of putting up your real flags? Tell us your tribe atleast, so that we may converse in your local language.. Afraid much?



jamahir said:


> The Muslims *cooperated* with the Russian revolutionaries because their base thinking was the same.


That's not what i studied back in the day, anyway we will settle the discussion on a later date. For now, my priority is to unmask a false flagger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Axomiya_lora said:


> Cr@p, this is our royal emblem and the identity of us Tai-Ahoms- Ngi Ngao Kham(winged lion-dragon), nothing to do with the colonial Han Chinese who were intolerant of all other ethnicities of then-China.
> View attachment 620987
> 
> 
> This is the reason why all ethnic Tribes of Arunachal Pradesh hate the imperial Hans and their Unitarian Autocratic CCP government..


You evil Indian, how dare you spread lies here?

Its is a globally known fact as long your flag/coat of arms has a dragon on it, that nation is automatically becomes part of China since ancient times

For instance
Iceland has been part of China since ancient times
Coat of Arms of Iceland:






Wales only recently became part of United Kingdom in 1997, prior to that is has always been part of ancient China.











Only Russia and Georgia are not part of ancient China, because their coat of arms shows a man slaying a dragon
Russian coat of arms





Georgian coat of arms





Maybe its Russia's destiny 



Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Quite funny to see racists Hans claiming and begging everything to be included as Chinese when some people look East Asians.  I guess they are not content with destroying Tibetian Culture they want to do the same all tribes with unique culture.


It is all true of course

Are you not aware, even Ghenghis Khan was Chinese

*Outrage as China lays claim to Genghis Khan*

By Graeme Baker

12:01AM GMT 30 Dec 2006


He swept all before him and subjugated much of the known world. But now, almost 800 years after his death, Genghis Kahn is embroiled in another war as China attempts to adopt the Mongol king as its own national hero.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/1538174/Outrage-as-China-lays-claim-to-Genghis-Khan.html



opruh said:


> Filthy indians should be kicked out of this planet, they should be exiled to pluto.


For that China would have to get out of Uranus first



Balbir said:


> First assimilate Hongkongers and then dream up capturing other's land.


Hong Kongers are fully well integrated with China, don't belive in fake Western media

Below is the proof of PRC and Hong Kong Harmony

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mazeto

Axomiya_lora said:


> This information may sound news to you being a false flagger, but the Chinese settlements are still there as are a few of their descendants. They are integrated with the Assamese way of life, and some of those who left India still yearn to come back.
> 
> That was the natural consequence of the Chinese invading your country and your state, anti-Chinese sentiments back then were at a all time high.
> 
> Btw, why are you afraid of putting up your real flags? Tell us your tribe atleast, so that we may converse in your local language.. Afraid much?
> 
> 
> That's not what i studied back in the day, anyway we will settle the discussion on a later date. For now, my priority is to unmask a false flagger.


 as usual instead of contesting any claims or giving any , this bhakt is launching into verbal diarrhea and trying to deflect the topic.
He is asking for my tribe and language. I suggest you first revive your Tai Ahom ( From Yunnan, China) language which has been rendered extinct by the Bengali-pidgin called Assamese, or revive your Tai Ahom ( Chinese descent ) Religion which has been rendered extinct by the Hindu Brahmins . Funny you are so proud of the language and religion which made your own extinct .
This is the advacadv version of the Stockholm Syndrome, also known by it's simpler term SLAVERY.
And there are NO Chinese settlements in the northeast don't lie. Even the lastlfew remaining have to remain low key. If you believe an entire race , who are also your own citizens,is to be punished for the acts of another nation then you are not fit for human company.


----------



## namefield_empty

mazeto said:


> He is asking for my tribe and language.


You must be the first one from NE to be ashamed of his tribe and ancestral roots.

Let us converse in your native language, bro. 

Perhaps then we would come to like each other, and maybe invite you to my home for a sumptuous pork meal with our traditional alcohol..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

itsanufy said:


> Kolkata we have a big China town, where people can from China to settle down. Now you will claim Kolkata as well...


Lol, why would Chinese be interested in that slum city? The Chinese are fleeing the city as we speak.



eldarlmari said:


> Yes I am. I yearn for the freedom of the Chinese' genetic kinsmen. I yearn for the day where they will be freed n live a life full of opportunities, meritocracy n modernity instead of being kept in an eternal pithole of filth n suffering.
> 
> 
> They will prosper in in a land where they r similar like their 1.2 billion-strong powerful cousins, genetically, culturally and lingusitically.


Amen to that!



Reyne said:


> This post makes you look like a sexual predator.
> So you're just an incel virgin craving women's touch & hoping for that by liberating them.
> So much for the Sino-Tibetic brotherhood.


You need a psychiatrist re-evaluation. Just coz one said about liberating these women you think otherwise? 
If a psychiatrist places a picture of a butterfly in front of you, you'd absorb it as a vagina?
It's only sexual pretators think like you.



Axomiya_lora said:


> China is the *rectum *of the planet, and no one in NE India wants to be mentioned in the same breath as those depraved animals.


Do Modi teach you how to lie? I'll post whatsapp message about NE people who wants nothing to do with India. Will you leave the forum if I post it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mazeto

Axomiya_lora said:


> You must be the first one from NE to be ashamed of his tribe and ancestral roots.
> 
> Let us converse in your native language, bro.
> 
> Perhaps then we would come to like each other, and maybe invite you to my home for a sumptuous pork meal with our traditional alcohol..


 Lol big joke. A person who denies his origins ( China), who doesnt have own language ( extinct), who doesn't have own religion ( extinct), who doesn't even have a functional race( Chinese descent but diluted till you cannot be differentiated from a Bangladeshi or madrasi or Gujarati), who addressed me with the derogatory name of a tribe, who is blatantly communal and racist.
Such a person will never be in my company.
( For those curious, the trader role of the Chinese after their expulsion was taken over by an Indian trading caste called marwari. To this day Marwari control the Assam economy.The native Assamese like this guy are lazy by their own admission and didn't take the opportunity. Today Big enterprises in Assam are done by Marwari , the small enterprises by Muslims. Axomiya lora and his ilk laze all day posting updates and collecting rent.
What is his obsession with pork dinner in all posts?. Other than his anti-muslim agenda it is this: his ahom ancestors were very fond of beef and used to sacrifice cows in their original religion. But the Hindu Brahmins put a stop to this. Now he is trying to be more loyal than the emperor


----------



## rott

mazeto said:


> Lol big joke. A person who denies his origins ( China), who doesnt have own language ( extinct), who doesn't have own religion ( extinct), who doesn't even have a functional race( Chinese descent but diluted till you cannot be differentiated from a Bangladeshi or madrasi or Gujarati), who addressed me with the derogatory name of a tribe, who is blatantly communal and racist.
> Such a person will never be in my company.
> ( For those curious, the trader role of the Chinese after their expulsion was taken over by an Indian trading caste called marwari. To this day Marwari control the Assam economy.The native Assamese like this guy are lazy by their own admission and didn't take the opportunity. Today Big enterprises in Assam are done by Marwari , the small enterprises by Muslims. Axomiya lora and his ilk laze all day posting updates and collecting rent.
> What is his obsession with pork dinner in all posts?. Other than his anti-muslim agenda it is this: his ahom ancestors were very fond of beef and used to sacrifice cows in their original religion. But the Hindu Brahmins put a stop to this. Now he is trying to be more loyal than the emperor


He must be a marwari who's settled there to make a living. Which North eastern folks in their right mind would want to be tied with a loser race like Indians?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## namefield_empty

mazeto said:


> Such a person will never be in my company.


Aww, i see that you are still hesitating to name your tribe and state of origin. Have not put up your flags too, and have a strong aversion to pork and alcohol...

That leaves two possibilities, a low grade Pindi troll desperately seeking to cling on to his job by spreading false propaganda, or a Bangladeshi miya scum butt-hurt by the generations of abuse received from us.



mazeto said:


> What is his obsession with pork dinner in all posts?


It works as a magic magnet to repel the pests and flies..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mazeto

rott said:


> He must be a marwari who's settled there to make a living. Which North eastern folks in their right mind would want to be tied with a loser race like Indians?


Marwari are business minded and hard working. They won't hang around pdf 24 hours. More likely a jobless Bihari


----------



## rott

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> I don't speak Hindi. It's India you moron. We don't need to be forced to learn a language or be forced to assimilate. Unlike the southern Chinese of today who have lost their dialect of Cantonese, with Northern Chinese Mandarin forced on them, it can never happen in India. Now go destroy culture of Xinjiang too after desteyingt Tibet.
> Some of my best friends in Canada are from Southern China who migrated a gen ago and they don't seem to understand a word when modern "Chinese" from the south comes to Canada. Thanks to destroying their culture and language.


Cantonese is a dialect. It's not a language. You should read up more of China. India has millions of languages. 
We have only one language - Chinese!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mazeto

Axomiya_lora said:


> Aww, i see that you are still hesitating to name your tribe and state of origin. Have not put up your flags too, and have a strong aversion to pork and alcohol...
> 
> That leaves two possibilities, a low grade Pindi troll desperately seeking to cling on to his job by spreading false propaganda, or a Bangladeshi miya scum butt-hurt by the generations of abuse received from us.
> 
> 
> It works as a magic magnet to repel the pests and flies..


I told you off in my second post in this thread your memory or eyesight is not working.
A low grade pindi troll who took your lies through the cleaners ha.
And a butthurt mia who made your twist your panties. 
So henceforth don't try to act like an authority on the northeast which you clearly is not and spread lies. Traditionally the Northeast is neither anti Muslim nor anti China. You speak for yourself & fight your own personal wars yourself.


----------



## El Sidd

Need help?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

mazeto said:


> Traditionally the Northeast is neither anti Muslim


Lmao, the illegal miyas are looked down upon across the length and breadth of NE India. You would have to be one to not acknowledge the fact.

As for the Chinese, this thread has quickly devolved from depicting NE India's racial ties with China to outright Assamese and NE bashing owing to the two-cent trolls and abusers like you.


----------



## rott

Axomiya_lora said:


> You must be the first one from NE to be ashamed of his tribe and ancestral roots.
> 
> Let us converse in *your* native language, bro.
> 
> Perhaps then we would come to like each other, and maybe invite you to my home for a sumptuous pork meal with our traditional alcohol..


Why not "OUR"? Aren't you Assamese or a fake one?



El Sidd said:


> Need help?


Haha.. One of my favourite Pakistani member.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## namefield_empty

rott said:


> Why not "OUR"? Aren't you Assamese or a fake one?


Because he is yet to tell us about his tribe and native tongue. Not very bright, are you?


----------



## rott

Axomiya_lora said:


> Because he is yet to tell us about his tribe and native tongue. Not very bright, are you?


Oh I am sorry, I didn't read up your garbage. My bad! 
Actually quite the contrary, Indians aren't very bright.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

rott said:


> Haha.. One of my favourite Pakistani member.



A paper tiger cannot challenge One China initiative. 

Let's uplift Indians from poverty state by state starting with first obligation on those with first refusal aka indian occupied Pakistani and Chinese territories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

lol@the cultural liars misrepresenting the oriental n european dragons

Age of the internet, but expects everyone to be dumb

pathetic liars



rott said:


> Lol, why would Chinese be interested in that slum city? The Chinese are fleeing the city as we speak.
> 
> 
> Amen to that!
> 
> 
> You need a psychiatrist re-evaluation. Just coz one said about liberating these women you think otherwise?
> If a psychiatrist places a picture of a butterfly in front of you, you'd absorb it as a vagina?
> It's only sexual pretators think like you.
> 
> 
> Do Modi teach you how to lie? I'll post whatsapp message about NE people who wants nothing to do with India. Will you leave the forum if I post it?


lol tell them about the unwelcomed a*h*r in hongkong pls, where they r seen as unproductive parasites, rapists and leechers






chinnese r fleeing _*THAT*_ slumhole, but a*h*rs r begging to stay in hongkong. Such is the difference.
it is the norm tho, for we humans r always attracted to places of higher ups, while wanting to escape from places of lower downs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mace

El Sidd said:


> A paper tiger cannot challenge One China initiative.
> 
> Let's uplift Indians from poverty state by state starting with first obligation on those with first refusal aka indian occupied Pakistani and Chinese territories.



As new province of China, you must be speaking from personal experience I guess. . One China my a$$

Don’t expect the world to heed Chinese revisionist history push just because you don’t have a choice


----------



## eldamar

rott said:


> Cantonese is a dialect. It's not a language. You should read up more of China. India has millions of languages.
> We have only one language - Chinese!


dont bother.

it's called https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychological_projection .


that's y they fragmented into 3 countries- and more is to come.


Khalistan, Dravidia; 7 sisters will be down to 1 or 2 sisters at most lololol hahahahh
best of all- *People' Republic of India*


etc

i repeat: more is to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mace

rott said:


> Cantonese is a dialect. It's not a language. You should read up more of China. India has millions of languages.
> We have only one language - Chinese!



This alone should tell you that you are totally different people to Indian NE states.


----------



## eldamar

Mace said:


> This alone should tell you that you are totally different people to Indian NE states.


stay insecure.


PLA tanks r ready to roll in. if im in the PLA, i would be the first to go in.


lol.


thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Mace said:


> As new province of China, you must be speaking from personal experience I guess. . One China my a$$
> 
> Don’t expect the world to heed Chinese revisionist history push just because you don’t have a choice



Don't expect the world to come to the aide of Super power india either.


----------



## Mace

eldarlmari said:


> stay insecure.
> 
> 
> PLA tanks r ready to roll in. if im in the PLA, i would be the first to go in.
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> 
> thanks.



Lol. 

Nobody is insecure dude. Just keep your grubby hands off Indian territory and citizens.

You can sing kumbaya with your friends in North Korea and Pak. Nobody cares.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

Mace said:


> Lol.
> 
> Nobody is insecure dude. Just keep your grubby hands off Indian territory and citizens.
> 
> You can sing kumbaya with your friends in North Korea and Pak. Nobody cares.


those r chinese territory just as much as u see them as indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

Meanwhile in Arunachal,

https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/arunachal-students-protest-against-chinas-renaming-6-places-1685230

*In Arunachal Pradesh, Students Lead Protests Against China For Renaming 6 Places*

Didn't even spare the effigy of the Han circus leader, Winnie the pooh..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Axomiya_lora said:


> Renaming 6 Places



Meanwhile in Pragyarag formerly known as Allahabad, Muslims are being killed systematically to change not just the names but the demographics of the community.


----------



## namefield_empty

El Sidd said:


> Meanwhile in Pragyarag formerly known as Allahabad, Muslims are being killed systematically to change not just the names but the demographics of the community.


You are free to change the name of your Pakistan too..


----------



## El Sidd

Axomiya_lora said:


> You are free to change the name of your Pakistan too..



Apparently they were given a couple of names to match the fascist narrative. They chose Pragyarag.

Still does not explain the lynchings and mobs.

India should give up the occupied territories and focus on development of the people.


----------



## mazeto

Axomiya_lora said:


> Meanwhile in Arunachal,
> 
> https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/arunachal-students-protest-against-chinas-renaming-6-places-1685230
> 
> *In Arunachal Pradesh, Students Lead Protests Against China For Renaming 6 Places*
> 
> Didn't even spare the effigy of the Han circus leader, Winnie the pooh..


 Indians have renamed hundreds of places here to Sanskritic names with which our language have 0% affinity. It's a form of cultural genocide.


----------



## namefield_empty

El Sidd said:


> occupied territories


We are coming after yours to _liberate the oppressed.._


----------



## El Sidd

Axomiya_lora said:


> We are coming after yours to _liberate the oppressed.._



so you plan to take on both China and Pakistan at the same time?

why don't you think it through in a lockdown about it.


----------



## namefield_empty

*Hindu roots of Arunachal Pradesh*
Thursday, 21 December 2017 | Jagdish Kaur







Archaeological explorations have established the presence of Hindu culture in Arunachal Pradesh. Concerted efforts are needed to historically evaluate the ancient history of the State

Arunachal Pradesh, the abode of the sun god, has a long international boundary, which it shares with Bhutan on the west, China on the north and north-east and Myanmar on the south-east side. The history of Arunachal Pradesh goes back to hundreds of years in time into the mist of traditions and myths. The limited ethno-historical and ethno-archaeological works undertaken in the State hamper the reconstruction of the history and culture of the State in a strict chronological order.

Although the history of pre-modern Arunachal Pradesh remains shrouded in mystery, the historiography of religion in the State is overwhelmed primarily with discussion on tribal religion and partially, on Buddhism. Historians have recorded the existence of the Hindu culture and religious motifs in the State from the times of the _Ramayana_ and the _Mahabharata_ (c 500-400 BC). Puranic literatures strengthen this evidence as well. *The lohit River, which feeds into the Parshuram Kund, was known as lauhitya in Puranic times.*

Various places in Arunachal Pradesh find mention in the Hindu epics. _Kalika Purana_ describes upper lohit valley as _prabhu kutar_ and Subansiri valley as _prabhu parbat_. *The present ruins of Bhismaknagar near Sadiya are said to represent the palace of King Bhismaka, alluded to in the Bhagavata Purana. Two copper plates with Sanskrit inscriptions have been discovered from the copper temple near Bhismaknagar.*

Various tribes of Arunachal Pradesh, such as the Karbi, consider themselves as the descendants of Bali and Sugriva (from _Ramayana_). The Tiwas are proud of being the descendants of Devi Sita.

*The Mishmis trace their ancestry to the legendary king Bhismak and through him to his daughter Rukmini and lord Krishna*. The presence of Shaivism influence with phallic worship in the sub-hills bordering the Brahamaputra valley and remote areas of Tawang is also evident.

*During the 19th century, British administrators and scholars recorded oral history of various tribes and also explored Bhismaknagar, Tameshwari temple, Bhalukpong, Rukmini nagar, Ita fort among others.*

The archaeological section of the Directorate of Research in the State conducted excavations and explorations towards the later decades of the 20th century and beginning of the 21st century. *A large Shiva lingam was unearthed in lohit district during excavations during 1965-67. A series of excavations followed in Bhismaknagar, Malinithan, Vijaynagar, Rukmininagar and Naksa Parbat over the next decades.*

*The inscriptions found at Tamresari temple and Bhismaknagar fort was written in Sanskrit, Assamese and Bengali script*. One of the inscriptions is translated to ‘Sri Sri lakshmi Narayan Japa’. *Parshuram Kund, located near Tezu in the lohit district, has been visited by Hindu devotees since long.* The legend described in the _Kalika Purana_ of the eighth century mentions that lord Parasurama washed off his sin of matricide by taking bath at this place.

*Bhismaknagar, located near Roing in the lower Dibang valley district, also finds mention in Kalika Purana.* The place was ruled by King Bhismaka, father of Rukmini, wife of lord Krishna. Malinithan is a complex of temple ruins located in the foothills of west Siang district. *Excavations conducted over the years have unearthed four separate temple bases and a large number of sculptures and idols of Hindu gods and goddesses.*

Well carved and decorated stone structures speak volumes about the glorious past of the temple complex. The place is associated with the legend of lord Krishna who rested at this place with his wife Rukmini on their way back from Bhismaknagar as described in _Kalika Purana_. They were welcomed by lord Shiva and his consort goddess Parvati with garlands and flowers. lord Krishna addressed the goddess *Parvati as ‘Malini’ and said that she would be worshipped at this place with this new name and the place has since become famous as Malinithan or the ‘abode of Malini’*.

*The temple complex dates back to ninth to 13th century AD and the influence of earlier period rulers of Assam dating back to 700 to 950 AD cannot be ruled out*. Directorate of Research has extensively studied and recorded these excavations. Many sculptures/stone structures are either lying in the open or are preserved in the site museum, including temple parts, idols of gods/deities, _rishis_ and sages, gandharvas, apasaras and other human and animal figures.

The presiding deity of the temple is Durga (Malini). The present image of the goddess was reconstructed from broken pieces found during the excavation. Besides Durga, idols of Nandi, Indra, Surya, Brahama, Ganesha, lakshmi, Saraswati, Varaha, Radha, Krishna, Shiva linga and numerous other stone figures can be seen in the temple complex.

Akashiganga, located near Malinithan, is considered as one of the 51 sacred _shakti peethas_ associated with the legend of goddess Parvati. The legend says that the head of the sati had fallen at this place. Malinithan and Akashiganga draw huge number of pilgrims and tourists from different parts of the country.

The latest surface discovery in the State is that of the tallest Shiva linga in the world at Ziro in the lower Subansiri district. The miraculous discovery of Shiva linga happened in the holy month of Shravan in the year 2004 in the deep forest. It is believed that the appearance of the linga at this place finds mention in chapter 17 of _Rudra Khand_ of the _Shiva Purana._ The natural rock mass Shiva linga is 25 feet high and 22 feet in circumference. A constant stream of water flows beneath the linga which is surrounded by other members of the Shiva _parivar._ The trunk of lord Ganesha is in the front side while the goddess Parvati and lord Kartikeya are on the back side in the form of smaller lingas.

Sources have reported unearthing and discovery of idols and images of Hindu gods and goddesses in the fields and at various construction sites in the State. Some of the idols have been installed in the newly-built temples while local people worship the others at their homes. Archeological evidence corroborates the mythological legends and beliefs prevalent over the centuries.

The ‘Nehruvian policy’ in post-independent India encouraged various tribes in the State to grow as per their own genius and tradition overlooking the danger of complete annihilation of the existing cultural ethos. Subsequent decades witnessed intensive studies of various ethnic groups/tribes by the historians and scholars to the extent of projecting tribal religion as the only authentic form of religion in Arunachal Pradesh.

However, archaeological evidence and explorationsin in the recent past have established the presence of Hindu religion in Arunachal Pradesh dating back to many centuries. Concerted efforts are needed to historically evaluate and appropriately integrate these findings to reconstitute the ancient history of the State.

https://www.dailypioneer.com/2017/columnists/hindu-roots-of-arunachal-pradesh.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mazeto

Axomiya_lora said:


> *Hindu roots of Arunachal Pradesh*
> Thursday, 21 December 2017 | Jagdish Kaur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Archaeological explorations have established the presence of Hindu culture in Arunachal Pradesh. Concerted efforts are needed to historically evaluate the ancient history of the State
> 
> Arunachal Pradesh, the abode of the sun god, has a long international boundary, which it shares with Bhutan on the west, China on the north and north-east and Myanmar on the south-east side. The history of Arunachal Pradesh goes back to hundreds of years in time into the mist of traditions and myths. The limited ethno-historical and ethno-archaeological works undertaken in the State hamper the reconstruction of the history and culture of the State in a strict chronological order.
> 
> Although the history of pre-modern Arunachal Pradesh remains shrouded in mystery, the historiography of religion in the State is overwhelmed primarily with discussion on tribal religion and partially, on Buddhism. Historians have recorded the existence of the Hindu culture and religious motifs in the State from the times of the _Ramayana_ and the _Mahabharata_ (c 500-400 BC). Puranic literatures strengthen this evidence as well. The lohit River, which feeds into the Parshuram Kund, was known as lauhitya in Puranic times.
> 
> Various places in Arunachal Pradesh find mention in the Hindu epics. _Kalika Purana_ describes upper lohit valley as _prabhu kutar_ and Subansiri valley as _prabhu parbat_. The present ruins of Bhismaknagar near Sadiya are said to represent the palace of King Bhismaka, alluded to in the _Bhagavata Purana._ Two copper plates with Sanskrit inscriptions have been discovered from the copper temple near Bhismaknagar.
> 
> Various tribes of Arunachal Pradesh, such as the Karbi, consider themselves as the descendants of Bali and Sugriva (from _Ramayana_). The Tiwas are proud of being the descendants of Devi Sita.
> 
> The Mishmis trace their ancestry to the legendary king Bhismak and through him to his daughter Rukmini and lord Krishna. The presence of Shaivism influence with phallic worship in the sub-hills bordering the Brahamaputra valley and remote areas of Tawang is also evident.
> 
> During the 19th century, British administrators and scholars recorded oral history of various tribes and also explored Bhismaknagar, Tameshwari temple, Bhalukpong, Rukmini nagar, Ita fort among others.
> 
> The archaeological section of the Directorate of Research in the State conducted excavations and explorations towards the later decades of the 20th century and beginning of the 21st century. A large Shiva lingam was unearthed in lohit district during excavations during 1965-67. A series of excavations followed in Bhismaknagar, Malinithan, Vijaynagar, Rukmininagar and Naksa Parbat over the next decades.
> 
> The inscriptions found at Tamresari temple and Bhismaknagar fort was written in Sanskrit, Assamese and Bengali script. One of the inscriptions is translated to ‘Sri Sri lakshmi Narayan Japa’. Parshuram Kund, located near Tezu in the lohit district, has been visited by Hindu devotees since long. The legend described in the _Kalika Purana_ of the eighth century mentions that lord Parasurama washed off his sin of matricide by taking bath at this place.
> 
> Bhismaknagar, located near Roing in the lower Dibang valley district, also finds mention in _Kalika Purana_. The place was ruled by King Bhismaka, father of Rukmini, wife of lord Krishna. Malinithan is a complex of temple ruins located in the foothills of west Siang district. Excavations conducted over the years have unearthed four separate temple bases and a large number of sculptures and idols of Hindu gods and goddesses.
> 
> Well carved and decorated stone structures speak volumes about the glorious past of the temple complex. The place is associated with the legend of lord Krishna who rested at this place with his wife Rukmini on their way back from Bhismaknagar as described in _Kalika Purana_. They were welcomed by lord Shiva and his consort goddess Parvati with garlands and flowers. lord Krishna addressed the goddess Parvati as ‘Malini’ and said that she would be worshipped at this place with this new name and the place has since become famous as Malinithan or the ‘abode of Malini’.
> 
> The temple complex dates back to ninth to 13th century AD and the influence of earlier period rulers of Assam dating back to 700 to 950 AD cannot be ruled out. Directorate of Research has extensively studied and recorded these excavations. Many sculptures/stone structures are either lying in the open or are preserved in the site museum, including temple parts, idols of gods/deities, _rishis_ and sages, gandharvas, apasaras and other human and animal figures.
> 
> The presiding deity of the temple is Durga (Malini). The present image of the goddess was reconstructed from broken pieces found during the excavation. Besides Durga, idols of Nandi, Indra, Surya, Brahama, Ganesha, lakshmi, Saraswati, Varaha, Radha, Krishna, Shiva linga and numerous other stone figures can be seen in the temple complex.
> 
> Akashiganga, located near Malinithan, is considered as one of the 51 sacred _shakti peethas_ associated with the legend of goddess Parvati. The legend says that the head of the sati had fallen at this place. Malinithan and Akashiganga draw huge number of pilgrims and tourists from different parts of the country.
> 
> The latest surface discovery in the State is that of the tallest Shiva linga in the world at Ziro in the lower Subansiri district. The miraculous discovery of Shiva linga happened in the holy month of Shravan in the year 2004 in the deep forest. It is believed that the appearance of the linga at this place finds mention in chapter 17 of _Rudra Khand_ of the _Shiva Purana._ The natural rock mass Shiva linga is 25 feet high and 22 feet in circumference. A constant stream of water flows beneath the linga which is surrounded by other members of the Shiva _parivar._ The trunk of lord Ganesha is in the front side while the goddess Parvati and lord Kartikeya are on the back side in the form of smaller lingas.
> 
> Sources have reported unearthing and discovery of idols and images of Hindu gods and goddesses in the fields and at various construction sites in the State. Some of the idols have been installed in the newly-built temples while local people worship the others at their homes. Archeological evidence corroborates the mythological legends and beliefs prevalent over the centuries.
> 
> The ‘Nehruvian policy’ in post-independent India encouraged various tribes in the State to grow as per their own genius and tradition overlooking the danger of complete annihilation of the existing cultural ethos. Subsequent decades witnessed intensive studies of various ethnic groups/tribes by the historians and scholars to the extent of projecting tribal religion as the only authentic form of religion in Arunachal Pradesh.
> 
> However, archaeological evidence and explorationsin in the recent past have established the presence of Hindu religion in Arunachal Pradesh dating back to many centuries. Concerted efforts are needed to historically evaluate and appropriately integrate these findings to reconstitute the ancient history of the State.
> 
> https://www.dailypioneer.com/2017/columnists/hindu-roots-of-arunachal-pradesh.html


 Fake and manufactured story. The photo shows a sedimentary stone which was found recently and a fake campaign started to make it a religious spot.
The biggest proof there are no indigenous Hindus in Arunachal? All of us eat your gods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

El Sidd said:


> so you plan to take on


When the time is ripe for the taking..



mazeto said:


> there are no indigenous Hindus in Arunachal?





Axomiya_lora said:


> The Mishmis trace their ancestry to the legendary king Bhismak and through him to his daughter Rukmini and lord Krishna.


The tribe under our discussion in this thread. Nuff said!!


----------



## rott

Mace said:


> This alone should tell you that you are totally different people to Indian NE states.


Our difference is very tiny compared to your difference. Get the drift?



eldarlmari said:


> stay insecure.
> 
> 
> PLA tanks r ready to roll in. if im in the PLA, i would be the first to go in.
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> 
> thanks.


Haha... Tank ready to roll in. Lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Axomiya_lora said:


> When the time is ripe for the taking..



Why don't you first try your luck with Bangladesh? Get some good judgement practice considering neither you have the operational requirements fulfilled for both defensive or an offensive 2 front war.

World media has already prepared the human conscience for dealing with a nuclear bombed India.

Just so you know


----------



## rott

Axomiya_lora said:


> We are coming after yours to _liberate the oppressed.._


You're still on this thread? Aren't you done with your lies after lies? If ever there was a medal for lies, you deserve it wholeheartedly.



mazeto said:


> Fake and manufactured story. The photo shows a sedimentary stone which was found recently and a fake campaign started to make it a religious spot.
> The biggest proof there are no indigenous Hindus in Arunachal? All of us eat your gods.


It's confirmed this guy is truly not an ethnic Assamese or any north easterner.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## namefield_empty

Mishmis occupy the northeastern tip of the central Arunachal Pradesh in the Dibang valley and Lohit districts. Their areas are located in the Mishmi Hills which extend between the Dibang and Lohita rivers. The Mishmi Hills thus cover a vast expanse of hilly area beyond Sadiya in Assam valley. The Mishmis are divided into three groups on the basis of their geographical distribution: Idu Mishmi, Digaru Mishmi and Miju Mishmi. *The main occupation is agriculture, and the traditional religion is Hindu.

http://www.unesco.org/archives/multimedia/document-1766
*
As usual the 2 cent army keeps on misleading and fooling.



rott said:


> It's confirmed this guy is truly not an ethnic Assamese or any north easterner.


I don't give a flying fcuk about your validation, we don't need certification from Han colonial propaganda artists.


----------



## mazeto

Axomiya_lora said:


> Mishmis occupy the northeastern tip of the central Arunachal Pradesh in the Dibang valley and Lohit districts. Their areas are located in the Mishmi Hills which extend between the Dibang and Lohita rivers. The Mishmi Hills thus cover a vast expanse of hilly area beyond Sadiya in Assam valley. The Mishmis are divided into three groups on the basis of their geographical distribution: Idu Mishmi, Digaru Mishmi and Miju Mishmi. *The main occupation is agriculture, and the traditional religion is Hindu.
> 
> http://www.unesco.org/archives/multimedia/document-1766
> *
> As usual the 2 cent army keeps on misleading and fooling.
> 
> 
> I don't give a flying fcuk about your validation, we don't need certification from Han colonial propaganda artists.


 Got to pop your lies again, sorry:
1. No community in Arunachal identify themselves as Mishmi. It's an Assamese word. 
2. No community identify themselves as Digaru in Arunachal. It's likely a Bodo word.
3. None of them are remotely Hindu. You can find interviews of these people on YouTube..where they claim no relationship to India or Hinduism culturally. All of them happily eat the animals associated with Hindu pantheon.
4.;Tell one of them they are Hindu and see their response. They are highly martial tribes ..be prepared.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

mazeto said:


> word


Not my words, take your qualms to UNESCO


mazeto said:


> They are *highly martial tribes* ..be prepared.


So are we, hailing from a place close to the quoted area, there are lots of cultural similarities between my people and them. Han propanda con-artists should be wary of us.


mazeto said:


> YouTube


Lol, one should now believe YouTube over credible internationally recognised organizations. You totally make sense..

Stop this posturing else your overlords will be compelled to send you to re-education camps.


----------



## Mace

rott said:


> Our difference is very tiny compared to your difference. Get the drift?
> 
> 
> Haha... Tank ready to roll in. Lol...



Probably your differences with Koreans and Japanese are small also comparatively. It does not mean you claim their land also and poke into their business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mazeto

Axomiya_lora said:


> Not my words, take your qualms to UNESCO
> 
> So are we, hailing from a place close to the quoted area, there are lots of cultural similarities between my people and them. Han propanda con-artists should be wary of us.
> 
> Lol, one should now believe YouTube over credible internationally recognised organizations. You totally make sense..
> 
> Stop this posturing else your overlords will be compelled to send you to re-education camps.


 Pathetic. I am telling the people call themselves xyz and you are choosing from websites. You should counter whether I am right or wrong. 
Your ancestors ( Ahom) were martial, then
Now there are only namesake Ahom, genetically indistinguishable from Gujarati or madhesi



Axomiya_lora said:


> Mishmis occupy the northeastern tip of the central Arunachal Pradesh in the Dibang valley and Lohit districts. Their areas are located in the Mishmi Hills which extend between the Dibang and Lohita rivers. The Mishmi Hills thus cover a vast expanse of hilly area beyond Sadiya in Assam valley. The Mishmis are divided into three groups on the basis of their geographical distribution: Idu Mishmi, Digaru Mishmi and Miju Mishmi. *The main occupation is agriculture, and the traditional religion is Hindu.
> 
> http://www.unesco.org/archives/multimedia/document-1766
> *
> As usual the 2 cent army keeps on misleading and fooling.
> 
> 
> I don't give a flying fcuk about your validation, we don't need certification from Han colonial propaganda artists.


@ Chinese members can easily prove this guy as liar. 
What he calls Mishmi here are found in China also under 2 ethnic groups:
1. Idu Mishmi= Yidu Lhoba in China
2.; Digaru & Miju Mishmi= Dengba ethnic.
Now chinese members can refer your own sources and tell me are the Yidu Lhoba and Deng ethnic HINDU? 
This guy is a pathological liar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## namefield_empty

mazeto said:


> . I am telling the people call


Ignoramus! Even the origin of the Digaro Mishmi name is associated with the erstwhile Chutiya(Sutia) kingdom of Assam and Arunachal. *Dwi or Di* is the name for water/river in our ancestral language and the other part is synonymous with the Tibeto-Burman tribes of NE. I bet internet won't tell you about these things, you false flagging idiot.

Homework for you- look up on how many rivers or places in NE starts with Di.


----------



## mazeto

Axomiya_lora said:


> Ignoramus! Even the origin of the Digaro Mishmi name is associated with the erstwhile Chutiya(Sutia) kingdom of Assam and Arunachal. *Dwi or Di* is the name for water/river in our ancestral language and the other part is synonymous with the Tibeto-Burman tribes of NE. I bet internet won't tell you about these things, you false flagging idiot.
> 
> Homework for you- look up on how many rivers or places in NE starts with Di.


Oi Okora , 
I am telling exactly that Di comes from Bodo who were the aborigines of Assam. Digaru is thus the name given by BODOS to the river but the people call themselves Taruwa & Miju. Similarly there is no Digaru river in local lingo They don't call themselves Digaru tribe , got it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## namefield_empty

mazeto said:


> I am telling exactly that Di comes from Bodo who were the aborigines of Assam.


Gadho mokkel, Bodos are just another tribe of the Greater Kochari family, and *Di *is the Chutiya word for water- for example rivers like Dikhow, Dibang or Disang, and places like Di-brugarh. Your stupidity is remarkable.


----------



## eldamar

Axomiya_lora said:


> Gadho mokkel, Bodos are just another tribe of the Greater Kochari family, and *Di *is the Chutiya word for water- for example rivers like Dikhow, Dibang or Disang, and places like Di-brugarh. Your stupidity is remarkable.


ya, says the chutiya like u.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mazeto

Axomiya_lora said:


> Gadho mokkel, Bodos are just another tribe of the Greater Kochari family, and *Di *is the Chutiya word for water- for example rivers like Dikhow, Dibang or Disang, and places like Di-brugarh. Your stupidity is remarkable.


Do/Ti is Bodo word for water. Either way you accept Digaru is an exonym, and no "Digaru" call themselves " Digaru" . You just proved my point, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

eldarlmari said:


> ya, says the chutiya like u.


This is the problem with you Han brain farts, you have little regard for the people of NE India, and yet dream about coveting our territory. Anyway, my offer still stands- one plate of gahori(pork) dry fry just for your sampling pleasure.



mazeto said:


> Do/Ti is Bodo word for water. Either way you accept Digaru is an exonym, and no "Digaru" call themselves " Digaru" . You just proved my point, thanks.


Idiot, Di is the old word for water used by all the natives not only the Bodos. For example, there were no Bodo-Kocharis in my place which had other Kochari tribes and others like the Mishings and Deoris. Only difference being that the Bodos still use the old language whereas other groups have adopted Assamese (with significant influence from the old Sutia/Deori language). The names of the places, rivers and tribes have remained unchanged though- hence Digaro Mishmi. Now shoo off, troll..


----------



## mazeto

Axomiya_lora said:


> This is the problem with you Han brain farts, you have little regard for the people of NE India, and yet dream about coveting our territory. Anyway, my offer still stands- one plate of gahori(pork) dry fry just for your sampling pleasure.
> 
> 
> Idiot, Di is the old word for water used by all the natives not only the Bodos. For example, there were no Bodo-Kocharis in my place which had other Kochari tribes and others like the Mishings and Deoris. Only difference being that the Bodos still use the old language whereas other groups have adopted Assamese (with significant influence from the old Sutia/Deori language). The names of the places, rivers and tribes have remained unchanged though- hence Digaro Mishmi. Now shoo off, troll..


 Desperately trying to wriggle out, ha? Who are those " all the natives" tell me? You are trying to draw the topic to an unrelated arena where you feel you have some knowledge, I have seen you do it with other posters before. Puali , I will expose you wherever you go.
So my point is corroborated by you..Digaru is a word derived from Assam and blindly copied by Britishers. The people themselves never identify their tribe as Digaru .
Eg the " Mishmi" call you Assamese as MOSA. So do you call yourself Mosa or ohomiya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mazeto

Axomiya_lora said:


> Only Bangladeshis call us that. Are you sure you aren't one!! Yet to tell me your tribe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akaxhiganga complex in Arunachal, Hindu heritage site where Durga(and Kesai khati for Animists) is worshipped.
> 
> View attachment 621386
> 
> Ruins of the Malinithan temple complex in Arunachal dating back to the Sutia kingdom about 8 centuries back.
> 
> 
> Tur gida fali bohol kori dim, toi ki vabiso toi kun hoy moi nejanu. Sai thak kela, ram sudon khabi.


@ moderators:
this guy is giving me personal threats in the Assamese language. He is saying he know who I am and will harm my person without fail. I dunno how to tag mods.
It's not an empty threat , lots of fake encounters and extrajudicial killings have taken place in the northeast. I will recuse myself from this thread, because I live in the area.


----------



## namefield_empty

mazeto said:


> this guy is giving me personal threats in the Assamese language. He is saying he know who I am and will harm my person without fail. I dunno how to tag mods.


Nonsense, just replying to your diatribe in kind. Anyway, you needn't worry for we have no immediate plans of attacking Dhaka or ISB.



mazeto said:


> Digaru is a word derived from Assam and blindly copied by Britishers. The people themselves never identify their tribe as Digaru .


Ok Gahori'r puali we will take your word for it. NOT!


----------



## rott

Axomiya_lora said:


> I don't give a flying fcuk about your validation, we don't need certification from Han colonial propaganda artists.


If you don't need our validation why were you working so hard in your previous posts?
  



mazeto said:


> @ moderators:
> this guy is giving me personal threats in the Assamese language. He is saying he know who I am and will harm my person without fail. I dunno how to tag mods.
> It's not an empty threat , lots of fake encounters and extrajudicial killings have taken place in the northeast. I will recuse myself from this thread, because I live in the area.


@waz @WebMaster
Pls ban him for good.



Mace said:


> Probably your differences with Koreans and Japanese are small also comparatively. It does not mean you claim their land also and poke into their business.


But you're calling them with racist names like "chinky". It's you racist who don't want them and identify them to be Chinese. Who are you trying to fool here?
And then the latest, Indians calling North eastern people "Coronavirus" because you want to associate them with Chinese. You want me to post the video here as proof?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## namefield_empty

mazeto said:


> All of us eat your gods.


Another blatant lie. Had you been a NE Indian and an Arunachalee, you would have known that the bovine meat prevalent there is the *mithun *meat which is very tasty and personally my favourite too of all other meats, especially the smoked variety with apong..



rott said:


> Pls


Look at who initiated the cussing and you were the one to like his post.


mazeto said:


> *Chudmaroni* fake axomiya, anyone ecposiex Ur fake info become a CCP hack?
> *Kukur kela*


I am ashamed to translate the above to English.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

Axomiya_lora said:


> This is the problem with you Han brain farts, you have little regard for the people of NE India, and yet dream about coveting our territory. Anyway, my offer still stands- one plate of gahori(pork) dry fry just for your sampling pleasure.


i dont understand, why the constant mentioning of pork meals?? insinuating im a false flagger?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mace

rott said:


> But you're calling them with racist names like "chinky". It's you racist who don't want them and identify them to be Chinese. Who are you trying to fool here?
> And then the latest, Indians calling North eastern people "Coronavirus" because you want to associate them with Chinese. You want me to post the video here as proof?



Now you are just clutching at straws

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## namefield_empty

eldarlmari said:


> i dont understand, why the constant mentioning of pork meals?? insinuating im a false flagger?


Why, are you offended or repulsed by the thought of consuming a porcine meal? This is our way of welcoming our _esteemed guests_!


----------



## eldamar

Axomiya_lora said:


> Why, are you offended or repulsed by the thought of consuming a porcine meal? This is our way of welcoming our _esteemed guests_!


U're ridiculous, I eat pork for almost all my meals.

Roasted pork 烧肉
charsiew pork叉烧
Pig' organs soup 猪杂汤
Minced pork Lions head 肉碎石子头
Rolled pork tubes with anise spices五香肉卷

y would I give a dam to your type of pork?

Insinuating I'm a false flagger? Can't take it I had to made u sark on it?

I told u, this is the Age of the internet. I don't have to be a Pakistani or even a mainland Chinese to point out the pathetic state of affairs in _*THAT*_ shithole of yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## namefield_empty

eldarlmari said:


> U're ridiculous, I eat pork for almost all my meals.


Good, take some time off your typing duties to come visit us in NE. I could take you to Lohit(just a stone's throw from my place) and make you enjoy our _Indian Hospitality _there. You would learn a thing or two about us NE Indians..


----------



## eldamar

Axomiya_lora said:


> Good, take some time off your typing duties to come visit us in NE. I could take you to Lohit(just a stone's throw from my place) and make you enjoy our _Indian Hospitality _there. You would learn a thing or two about us NE Indians..


your people r currently infesting my country- both north and south. i see them all the time with their disgusting habits n typical traits.


i repeat: im a ferocious pig/pork eater- i eat even its intestines and tongue. u cant beat the status of pork in chinese cuisine.





















thanks but no thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mace

eldarlmari said:


> your people r currently infesting my country- both north and south. i see them all the time with their disgusting habits n typical traits.
> 
> 
> i repeat: im a ferocious pig/pork eater- i eat even its intestines and tongue. u cant beat the status of pork in chinese cuisine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks but no thanks.



So you are not a big fan of bat soup? 

Pig intestines and tongue, really? - you disgust me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

Mace said:


> So you are not a big fan of bat soup?
> 
> Pig intestines and tongue, really? - you disgust me


bat soup dont exist in chinese cuisine, it does in micronesian cusines tho, such as https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palau 's





there u go.


this is y i said i couldnt be bothered to reply your toilet paper fodder.


thx.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

eldarlmari said:


> your people r currently infesting my country- both north and south.


Wtf does that even mean

We are happy in our own regions and extend our hand of cooperation and goodwill towards you. But CCP and Han imperialism would be dealt with strongly. We have not forgotten the plight of our Tibetan brothers.


eldarlmari said:


> i eat even its intestines and tongue. u cant beat the status of pork in chinese cuisine.


That's nice to know, we usually have the innards/intestines stirfried or as a braised dish with rice flour. 

I agree, how i wish that the Chinese popularized pork throughout its penal colonies in South Asia..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

Axomiya_lora said:


> I agree, how i wish that the Chinese popularized pork throughout its penal colonies in South Asia..


where?



Axomiya_lora said:


> Wtf does that even mean
> 
> We are happy in our own regions and extend our hand of cooperation and goodwill towards you. But CCP and Han imperialism would be dealt with strongly. We have not forgotten the plight of our Tibetan brothers.


dont worry they r prospering in tibet, while that fake monk called the dalai and his cronies r festering in that dirty shithole(who r begging to be allowed to return)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## namefield_empty

eldarlmari said:


> where?


I would leave it to our reader's discretion.


----------



## eldamar

Axomiya_lora said:


> I would leave it to our reader's discretion.


thanks, rare to see some1 self-retract his own statement

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## namefield_empty

eldarlmari said:


> tibet, while that fake monk called the dalai and his cronies


You use cuss words for the Spiritual leader of the Tibetans, and then wonder why they dislike you Hans and your CCP government. Very naive!!


----------



## eldamar

Axomiya_lora said:


> You use cuss words for the Spiritual leader of the Tibetans, and then wonder why they dislike you Hans and your CCP government. Very naive!!


how is that a cuss word?

he's a CIA-funded politician clad in a monk's robe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## namefield_empty

eldarlmari said:


> how is that a cuss word?
> 
> he's a CIA-funded politician clad in a monk's robe


It sometimes take free-media to unmask China's barbarity in Tibet:
*Tibetan Shopkeeper Freed After Serving 5 Years For Dalai Lama Photo*

https://www.rfa.org/english/news/tibet/prisoner-release-04062020211513.html/ampRFA

*Tibetan Father, Son Detained For Listening to Dalai Lama Teachings*

https://www.rfa.org/english/news/tibet/father-03302020141555.html/ampRFA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

rott said:


> Cantonese is a dialect. It's not a language. You should read up more of China. India has millions of languages.
> We have only one language - Chinese!


I can only tell what my friends parents can tell me. Yes it's a dialect. They just told people from Southern China don't speak this dialect anymore or they couldn't understand them.


----------



## mazeto

Axomiya_lora said:


> Another blatant lie. Had you been a NE Indian and an Arunachalee, you would have known that the bovine meat prevalent there is the *mithun *meat which is very tasty and personally my favourite too of all other meats, especially the smoked variety with apong..
> 
> 
> Look at who initiated the cussing and you were the one to like his post.
> 
> I am ashamed to translate the above to English.


 Another lie.
I used 2 common Assamese cuss words since you were calling me a CCP hack. It roughly translate to " fcker" & " dog" .
I have no problems with your cussing. You have also been repeatedly threatening to physically assault me ( cleverly in Assamese). I just ignored it.
Finally unable to bear me exposing your lies you said , in Assamese " fcker I will beat your arse real good. You think I don't know who you are? Just wait, I will soon fck u up" .
Your lies don't surprise anymore.
Eating Mithun doesnt mean we don't enjoy beef & all your pantheon. I eat all of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sinait

mazeto said:


> @ moderators:
> this guy is giving me personal threats in the Assamese language. He is saying he know who I am and will harm my person without fail. I dunno how to tag mods.
> It's not an empty threat , lots of fake encounters and extrajudicial killings have taken place in the northeast. I will recuse myself from this thread, because I live in the area.


Just report his post.
Button is on left hand side at bottom of post.
Anyway thanks for a lot of information on the North East.

Don't let the Hindoos involve the North East in their troubles with China over their inheritance from their WHITE COLONIALIST MASTERS.
No Development from these losers.
See the development in Tibet and Xinjiang.
FREE HOUSES and BENEFITS for the poor and minorities.
*Most IMPORTANTLY, bye bye racial discrimination*.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mazeto

sinait said:


> Just report his post.
> Button is on left hand side at bottom of post.
> Anyway thanks for a lot of information on the North East.
> 
> Don't let the Hindoos involve the North East in their troubles with China over their inheritance from their WHITE COLONIALIST MASTERS.
> No Development from these losers.
> See the development in Tibet and Xinjiang.
> FREE HOUSES and BENEFITS for the poor and minorities.
> *Most IMPORTANTLY, bye bye racial discrimination*.
> .


 I am not anti-India nor pro china. But some Indians are trying to shoot at others by putting gun on our shoulders, by giving false info. This Axomiya lora is one of the biggest liars in pdf. He lies with seriousness and aplomb fooling many .
( Thanks for teaching how to report. Done)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mazeto

Axomiya_lora said:


> Lmao false flagger, that's not what i said! Your Assamese comprehension ability is as poor as your logical fallacies.
> 
> No one in NE India refers to us as 'Ohomiya' except the illegal Bangladeshi miyas. Your colours have been revealed.
> 
> You can eat whatever you like in Bangladesh. As if the stench of hukaan maas from your bodies wasn't enough to make us nauseous, you now had to regurgitate your filth on this thread too.
> 
> I dare you to put up your real flags on your profile, and tell your tribe/community's name so that i can unmask you for once and for all.
> 
> 
> You should know that you are already doomed.


 Reported for racist attack. Says all Bangladeshi have the stench of dried fish.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mazeto

Axomiya_lora said:


> Lmao false flagger, that's not what i said! Your Assamese comprehension ability is as poor as your logical fallacies.
> 
> No one in NE India refers to us as 'Ohomiya' except the illegal Bangladeshi miyas. Your colours have been revealed.
> 
> You can eat whatever you like in Bangladesh. As if the stench of hukaan maas from your bodies wasn't enough to make us nauseous, you now had to regurgitate your filth on this thread too.
> 
> I dare you to put up your real flags on your profile, and tell your tribe/community's name so that i can unmask you for once and for all.
> 
> 
> You should know that you are already doomed.


Doomed? Lol. Your state is overrun by Bangalis , the economy controlled by Hindis, your own Language and religion gone extinct ..you should redefine doomed then.


----------



## namefield_empty

mazeto said:


> Bangalis


Another proof of the false flagger being a bhaiyya..

Who t f in NE calls them as 'Bangalis'..


mazeto said:


> your own Language and religion gone extinct ..you should redefine doomed then.


Lmao, if by any stretch of imagination you are indeed a Arunachalee, you should be more ashamed. Assamese was the lingua franca in your state till about a few decades back when Nefamese(offshoot of Assamese) took over. You guys don't even converse in your native tongue anymore, and speak better Hindi than us..


----------



## W.11

@eldarlmari 

















so now, Indians would be tibet o burman as well

regards


----------



## namefield_empty

I love the way the false flagging poser runs off every time i mention some facts about NE. Googling stuff takes time, lol..


----------



## rott

Mace said:


> So you are not a big fan of bat soup?
> 
> Pig intestines and tongue, really? - you disgust me


So you mean to say all Indians drink cow urine and all are rapists?
You disgusting even more, rapist.
@eldarlmari, he's stereotyping now. He wants the world to know all Indians are COW PEE drinkers and RAPISTS.


----------



## Leishangthem

mazeto said:


> Fake Assamese fellow thinks foul language and verbal diarrhea equal to fact.
> You are nithnot but a RSS pracharak masquerade as Assamese because only rss put any tribal as Hindu. Go tell that to the Lohit tribes and u will get a resounding slap.
> Name your Hindu tribes please? All of them happily eat your gods viz Cow, elephant, rat, peacock, monkey so unless you have problems with comprehension lol.
> There is no local name by parasuram kunda ..it's a name invented by RSS.
> The Tai Ahom ( real one, not your fake rss)also came from MungriMungram in Yunnan, so their ancestors were Chinese. Sutiya kingdom ruling us LOL. we used to collect tax from Ahom at leisure.
> You are repeatedly saying we have nothing similar with Chinese and Tibetan. Fine..but then why in India they keep on calling us Chinky if there is nothing similar? No using your bhakt logic what do we have in similar with the nation? Even lesser than china
> 
> So, this fake poster Axomiya lora claims he is descended from Tai Ahom.
> Tai= Thai as in Thailand. Their ancestors migrated from their kingdom in Southern Yunnan, China. Ie he is Chinese descendent .And he is repeatedly misrepresenting the Northeast. Many Tai Ahom guerillas went to Yunnan for Chinese support against India, playing on this ancestral link.
> Putting 1+1 together I feel he is a CHINESE SHILL double agent, making it easier to dismantle the Indian position in PDF.



Mr Axomiya is Koch-Rajbongshi not Tai-Ahom.If he's not a total catfish.
He tries to pass off as Tai-ahom ,which in a way is nothing but an attempt to deceive other users.
Koch-Rajbongshi is an ethnic community that centers near bengal and NE indian corridor and more of a sub-bengal community than anything else.
He doesn't have real affinity with NE parts,his agenda is to reinforce a Hindu RSS based image about NE to gullible netizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## namefield_empty

ꯀꯃꯌꯦꯛꯑ said:


> Koch-Rajbongshi is an ethnic community that centers near bengal and NE indian corridor and more of a sub-*bengal* community








Do they look like Bengalis, dolt?

You are the one faking his ancestry, illegal Myanmar Chin masquerading as a Meitei.


ꯀꯃꯌꯦꯛꯑ said:


> He tries to pass off as Tai-ahom


And fyi, i am an Indian first and then an Assamese, irrespective of our ethnicities in the state.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Axomiya_lora said:


> Do they look like Bengalis, dolt?


Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mazeto

H


Axomiya_lora said:


> View attachment 622660
> 
> Do they look like Bengalis, dolt?
> 
> You are the one faking his ancestry, illegal Myanmar Chin masquerading as a Meitei.
> 
> And fyi, i am an Indian first and then an Assamese, irrespective of our ethnicities in the state.


Have been seeing Rajbongsis my entire life, most of them are coal black with more of Dravidian than mongoloid features ( not mocking them..just that this photo is not at all representative of koches)
So...our friend here is a Kamtapuri . No wonder he was bluffing that there are chinese settlements in Assam, that northeast welcome CAA, that there are hindu tribes in Arunachal. . Basically clueless...Kuch bhi boldeta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

mazeto said:


> H
> 
> Have been seeing Rajbongsis my entire life, most of them are coal black with more of Dravidian than mongoloid features ( not mocking them..just that this photo is not at all representative of koches)


There are variations amongst us Ahoms too, if you know a bit about us you will know about the kesa versus poka Ahoms. That's not the point, is it? Koch-Rajbangshis are a Tibeto-Burman tribe belonging to NE India. It so happens that some areas of the erstwhile Koch Kingdom happen to be in WB now. That doesn't mean that people with a hideous agenda will go around calling them Bengalis. They are NE Indians, and Assamese. Period.



mazeto said:


> most of them are coal black


Take exception to this false assertion, not true at all.


----------



## mazeto

Axomiya_lora said:


> There are variations amongst us Ahoms too, if you know a bit about us you will know about the kesa versus poka Ahoms. That's not the point, is it? Koch-Rajbangshis are a Tibeto-Burman tribe belonging to NE India. It so happens that some areas of the erstwhile Koch Kingdom happen to be in WB now. That doesn't mean that people with a hideous agenda will go around calling them Bengalis. They are NE Indians, and Assamese. Period.
> 
> 
> Take exception to this false assertion, not true at all.


 This assertion has 100x more truth than your assertion that all Bangladeshi smell of dried fish
It's the point because you uploaded this picture to support your contention that koches don't LOOK bengali. It's subjective, but afaik Rajbongsi physiographic, language and culture is indistinguishable from Bengali to all but the anthropologist


----------



## namefield_empty

mazeto said:


> that northeast welcome CAA,


Yes, my state is presently divided on CAA. There are both supporters and opposers on the issue of CAA, and i am talking about the ethnic Assamese only, not miyas, Bengalis or North Indians. But every single one of us supports the NRC, bar the illegal miyas. Guess, we will have to wait and watch for the Assembly election verdict to know which faction comes on top.



mazeto said:


> This assertion has 100x more truth than your assertion that all Bangladeshi smell of dried fish


Why do you have a soft corner for the Bangladeshis? Don't you know that your supposed state Arunachal kicked out all the Bangladeshi miya miya outsiders from there just a few days ago. Only miyas can sympathize with the illegal scumbags.



mazeto said:


> Rajbongsi physiographic, language and culture is indistinguishable from Bengali to all but the anthropologist


You don't have any ideas about them, then. Rajbongshis themselves identify as Assamese and their language has more similarity with Assamese than Bengali.


----------



## mazeto

Axomiya_lora said:


> Yes, my state is presently divided on CAA. There are both supporters and opposers on the issue of CAA, and i am talking about the ethnic Assamese only, not miyas, Bengalis or North Indians. But every single one of us is opposed to the NRC, bar the illegal miyas. Guess, we will have to wait and watch for the Assembly election verdict to know which faction comes on top.
> 
> 
> Why do you have a soft corner for the Bangladeshis? Don't you know that your supposed state Arunachal kicked out all the Bangladeshi miya miya outsiders from there just a few days ago. Only miyas can sympathize with the illegal scumbags.





Axomiya_lora said:


> Yes, my state is presently divided on CAA. There are both supporters and opposers on the issue of CAA, and i am talking about the ethnic Assamese only, not miyas, Bengalis or North Indians. But every single one of us is opposed to the NRC, bar the illegal miyas. Guess, we will have to wait and watch for the Assembly election verdict to know which faction comes on top.
> 
> 
> Why do you have a soft corner for the Bangladeshis? Don't you know that your supposed state Arunachal kicked out all the Bangladeshi miya miya outsiders from there just a few days ago. Only miyas can sympathize with the illegal scumbags.


 My state is clear, your Kamtapur is centred in Malda & Alipur duar, not Assam. Your RSS bigoted mind sees all Muslims in India as illegal Bangladeshi, and anyone not hating Muslims is considered anti-national. Simpletons.
# identifying as Indian or Assamese as a nationality is different from being same ethnic group. Assamese now include nepali, kachari, santhali , Ahom..mean nothing


----------



## namefield_empty

mazeto said:


> My state is clear, your Kamtapur is centred in Malda & Alipur duar, not Assam. Your RSS bigoted mind sees all Muslims in India as illegal Bangladeshi, and anyone not hating Muslims is considered anti-national. Simpletons.


Dear illegal Bangladeshi miya, don't worry about the Koches. Once we take over your Sylhet and CHT, the Assamese will be coming for your Rangpur which you have illegally occupied from the Koch kingdom. You lot will be shoved down to Dhaka from there and the region annexed to the Indian Union.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mazeto

Axomiya_lora said:


> Dear illegal Bangladeshi miya, don't worry about the Koches. Once we take over your Sylhet and CHT, the Assamese will be coming for your Rangpur which you have illegally occupied from the Koch kingdom. You lot will be shoved down to Dhaka from there and the region annexed to the Indian Union.


 As an Indian citizen I find your predatory rants nauseating; the likes of you is the reason why none of our neighbors are on good terms with us. Fortunately there are a lot of sane people who don't subscribe to your hate agenda.


----------



## namefield_empty

mazeto said:


> As an Indian citizen I find your predatory rants nauseating; the likes of you is the reason why none of our neighbors are on good terms with us. Fortunately there are a lot of sane people who don't subscribe to your hate agenda.


You cannot expect us to be in good terms with those who still follow Shuwarwardy and dream of including NE into Greater Bangladesh.

Btw, false flagging miya claiming to be a Arunachalee, what is your take on this?
*Tablighi Jamaat impact: Drivers and handymen manhandled in Arunachal Pradesh*

https://www.sentinelassam.com/north...and-handymen-manhandled-in-arunachal-pradesh/

Lovely ain't it seeing your brothers drive away the illegal Bangladeshi miyas..


----------



## mazeto

Axomiya_lora said:


> You cannot expect us to be in good terms with those who still follow Shuwarwardy and dream of including NE into Greater Bangladesh.
> 
> Btw, false flagging miya claiming to be a Arunachalee, what is your take on this?
> *Tablighi Jamaat impact: Drivers and handymen manhandled in Arunachal Pradesh*
> 
> https://www.sentinelassam.com/north...and-handymen-manhandled-in-arunachal-pradesh/
> 
> Lovely ain't it seeing your brothers drive away the illegal Bangladeshi miyas..


 try harder , bhaiti https://www.sentinelassam.com/north...OhLrpZ5X3eYuhQlRDrH6JQNIELSiQndKp-nnhnpIfWtR4


----------



## eldamar

Axomiya_lora said:


> View attachment 622660
> 
> Do they look like Bengalis, dolt?
> 
> You are the one faking his ancestry, illegal Myanmar Chin masquerading as a Meitei.
> 
> And fyi, i am an Indian first and then an Assamese, irrespective of our ethnicities in the state.


Yup, they look like bengalis to me,


----------



## mazeto

Axomiya_lora said:


> And i applaud the Arunachal administration for the _clarification_, spring cleaning needs to be done in a subtle way without garnering attention of the vultures seeking morsels to spin their imaginary fables.
> 
> Btw, your posts from 10 years back on this forum are for all to see. As i have told you before, you should be concerned if you're indeed an Indian citizen and/or residing in India presently. This isn't 2009-10.
> 
> Regards


 Trying to wriggle out after your lie was caught, again?
10 years back I was a young man, now I am ahead. I could have changed profile if I wanted to hide like you. You are again threatening me lowlife. Reported.


----------



## mazeto

Axomiya_lora said:


> And i applaud the Arunachal administration for the _clarification_, spring cleaning needs to be done in a subtle way without garnering attention of the vultures seeking morsels to spin their imaginary fables.
> 
> Btw, your posts from 10 years back on this forum are for all to see. As i have told you before, you should be concerned if you're indeed an Indian citizen and/or residing in India presently. This isn't 2009-10.
> 
> Regards


 NB da , apuni Covid duty bhal koi koriba ,PPE logaba, amar karone sinta nokoriba


----------

